# 2018-2019 SW ECNL Conference Discussion



## GoWest

Current season still underway, September will be here before we know it. Here's the clubs that I hear will represent the 2018-2019 SW ECNL division as of today:

Arizona Arsenal
Arsenal
Blues
DMC Sharks
Heat
LA Breakers
Scottsdale Blackhawks
SD Surf
Slammers
Strikers

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Pollo Elastico

GoWest said:


> Current season still underway, September will be here before we know it. Here's the clubs that I hear will represent the 2018-2019 SW ECNL division as of today:
> 
> Arizona Arsenal
> Arsenal
> Blues
> DMC Sharks
> Heat
> LA Breakers
> Scottsdale Blackhawks
> SD Surf
> Slammers
> Strikers
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


Well yes and no.

Scottsdale Blackhawks are no more. As of today they are called Phoenix Rising. Phx Rising is the local USL pro team over in the Phoenix metro area.
https://www.phxrisingfc.com/news_article/show/915238?referrer_id=2717359

Arizona is going through a big merger fest right now. A number of clubs in Phx have merged under the RSL-AZ banner. The 2 biggest in Tucson have merged very recently under the FC Tucson banner. FC Tucson is a lower level pro team owned by Phx Rising. And now Blackhawks are called Phx Rising. I am sure there will be more to come.


----------



## Desert Hound

LA Breakers is a merger between 2 different clubs (Westside Breakers & FC Los Angeles). 

Are either of those clubs any good?


----------



## Soccer43

Desert Hound said:


> LA Breakers is a merger between 2 different clubs (Westside Breakers & FC Los Angeles).
> 
> Are either of those clubs any good?


what does this question have to do with the topic of ECNL?


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccer43 said:


> what does this question have to do with the topic of ECNL?


Because they are ECNL next year. And further the thread title specifically refers to next year.

But outside of that nothing....so try to catch up. I know things move quickly here on these boards


----------



## Soccer43

sorry - didn't realize they were going ECNL - don't shoot me man


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccer43 said:


> sorry - didn't realize they were going ECNL - don't shoot me man


No worries.


----------



## push_up

Arizona ECNL teams as a whole are absolutely going to be destroyed by Socal next year.  Socal teams should refuse to travel to Arizona.  The AZ dilution will be incredible.  Two ECNL teams, two DA teams, and two DPL teams in small geographical area.  Retards like Desert Fool think it won't happen.  Lol.  It is going to be ugly and funny at the same time.

This year AZ has one DA and one ECNL club and outside of the u18/19s both clubs are bottom third in their respective divisions.


----------



## Desert Hound

push_up said:


> Arizona ECNL teams as a whole are absolutely going to be destroyed by Socal next year.  Socal teams should refuse to travel to Arizona.  The AZ dilution will be incredible.  Two ECNL teams, two DA teams, and two DPL teams in small geographical area.  Retards like Desert Fool think it won't happen.  Lol.  It is going to be ugly and funny at the same time.
> 
> This year AZ has one DA and one ECNL club and outside of the u18/19s both clubs are bottom third in their respective divisions.


Not sure why you are such an ass. I think it relates to your kid not getting much playing time...so you run around being a forum troll making stuff up.  

I have never been a fan of all the extra teams in AZ for next year. But continue to make up crap pretending I have been saying something I never have either here or on the AZ boards.


----------



## Desert Hound

Thinking further if I recall push_up is a disgruntled del Sol parent. So how is the DD performing? Or should we imply based on your complaints about del Sol and LA it is not going well? Did she get an offer for a top notch JUCO somewhere? Go chokes? For those of you not aware of top notch community colleges..the chokes are Scottsdale Community College Artichokes. The story goes during the Vietnam War they wanted a less aggressive sounding mascot name...which is perfect for our little friend push_up.

push_up likes to say dumb to most of my posts...says retarded etc. I know he is a dad, but he sure talks like a middle schooler. Sorry del Sol didn't work out bro.


----------



## push_up

Apparently it does not take much to tweak a Desert Fool.  Funny that it took you an extra post to 'think further.'  Dumb and dumber.

Desert Fool =0
push_up - 1


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> LA Breakers is a merger between 2 different clubs (Westside Breakers & FC Los Angeles).
> 
> Are either of those clubs any good?


I'm not sure. I think my DD played against a team from FC LA  a few years ago. From what I recall they were more athletic than technical but a hard working crew.



push_up said:


> This year AZ has one DA and one ECNL club and outside of the u18/19s both clubs are bottom third in their respective divisions.


I agree with your position on AZ market dilution. If I were a parent in that market I would hope to avoid "the chase" and getting lost in the hype and really force myself and my player to ignore the noise and focus on finding the best coach for development irrespective of league. That's no easy task IMO given that feeling of "not wanting to feel left behind" if you get what I mean?


----------



## SoCal GK mom

GoWest said:


> I'm not sure. I think my DD played against a team from FC LA  a few years ago. From what I recall they were more athletic than technical but a hard working crew.


FCLA was a boys-only club and Westside Breakers was a girls-only club. Although they were separate clubs, they shared field space at the VA, so the merger formalizes a relationship that was in place already.


----------



## Mystery Train

Desert Hound said:


> Are either of those clubs any good?


They have a couple strong teams in certain age groups, but not the club-wide depth from what you would see from the original ECNL clubs.  

Understand that the LA Breakers merger/ECNL addition is a more of chess move on the part of ECNL (and the newly merged club) rather than a straightforward addition of a club with an impressive resume.  It's part geography, part DA vs. ECNL battle for leverage in SoCal.  ECNL and Breakers are banking that since there is no ECNL club in LA (a major misstep by ECNL originally), and there is a fair amount of unhappiness with the DA clubs within their reach, that they will be able to build up talent depth where they don't already have it.  The DA clubs nearby cut off the talent from some of the big sports oriented HS programs with influential HS coaches.  They are betting that those kids really would prefer an ECNL option and will move to Breakers in the off season.  It's a calculated gamble.  If the lure of ECNL isn't what it once was, and the DA clubs really have a better thing going, a lot of the Breakers teams will struggle in the first year for sure.  But if they are able to consolidate talent in that geography with what they already have, they'll be competitive.


----------



## GoWest

So, with Surf out of ECNL (whodathunk a season or two ago) this is the "new look" SW ECNL division team update:

Arizona Arsenal
Arsenal
Blues
DMC Sharks
Heat
LA Breakers
Phoenix Rising (formerly Blackhawks)
Slammers
Strikers

Any ideas on 1) if ECNL will move to replace Surf and West Coast, and 2) which SoCal clubs might be in line?


----------



## Carlsbad10

GoWest said:


> So, with Surf out of ECNL (whodathunk a season or two ago) this is the "new look" SW ECNL division team update:
> 
> Arizona Arsenal
> Arsenal
> Blues
> DMC Sharks
> Heat
> LA Breakers
> Phoenix Rising (formerly Blackhawks)
> Slammers
> Strikers
> 
> Any ideas on 1) if ECNL will move to replace Surf and West Coast, and 2) which SoCal clubs might be in line?


If Surf  is out, that means they were forced to choose DA or ECNL. Blues and Slammers face the same decision. Any rumors on which way each club will go? 

Without Blues, down to 8, would guess they stay there for next year.


----------



## Cream puff

Carlsbad10 said:


> If Surf  is out, that means they were forced to choose DA or ECNL. Blues and Slammers face the same decision. Any rumors on which way each club will go?
> 
> Without Blues, down to 8, would guess they stay there for next year.


Blues will have 1 more year. Slammers is all in. LAFC took over DA.


----------



## GoWest

Carlsbad10 said:


> If Surf  is out, that means they were forced to choose DA or ECNL. Blues and Slammers face the same decision. Any rumors on which way each club will go?
> 
> Without Blues, down to 8, would guess they stay there for next year.


It is my understanding that both clubs are set to field dominant teams in both leagues. Making it actually happen is the challenge that I believe is driving their respective leadership. Can they make it happen?


----------



## GoWest

Cream puff said:


> Blues will have 1 more year. Slammers is all in. LAFC took over DA.


....and I thought I was "in the know" LOL! I haven't heard any of that but then again, you're batting average is 1000 when it comes to "who's in / out."

I can only comment on this next season with any real confidence. So, Slammers FC "all in" ECNL and LAFC "all in" DA. I do think there is a connection at some level though. Still... Wow! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cream puff

GoWest said:


> ....and I thought I was "in the know" LOL! I haven't heard any of that but then again, your batting average is 1000 when it comes to "who's in / out."


Haha You want more info???


----------



## Carlsbad10

GoWest said:


> It is my understanding that both clubs are set to field dominant teams in both leagues. Making it actually happen is the challenge that I believe is driving their respective leadership. Can they make it happen?





Cream puff said:


> Blues will have 1 more year. Slammers is all in. LAFC took over DA.


Why does Blues get an extra year?

Surf just hired new ECNL Director at beginning of year, formed a 2005 ECNL Team, can’t believe that their hand is not being forced.


----------



## Mystery Train

Carlsbad10 said:


> Without Blues, down to 8, would guess they stay there for next year.


Baker's Blues teams pretty much are his JSerra HS teams, so I'd be surprised if they go full DA, unless DA abolishes the no HS soccer rule.  My guess is that they stay dual at least until his 02 team graduates, and then see what the landscape is like.  If they have that option...if not, I would bet they give up DA.


----------



## Desert Hound

Before we get ahead of ourselves....where exactly is it confirmed Surf is out?


----------



## Cream puff

I disagree... Blues will stay DA.  Could  they pull off 2 more yrs. the outcome will depend on the performance 2018/2019 in ECNL in all age groups. Remember ECNL doesn’t want B teams!!!


----------



## Fact

Cream puff said:


> I disagree... Blues will stay DA.  Could  they pull off 2 more yrs. the outcome will depend on the performance 2018/2019 in ECNL in all age groups. Remember ECNL doesn’t want B teams!!!


This is not about not wanting ECNL teams to be the B team. ECNL wants their players to be given the same resources as DA teams, same quality of fields, filming games, subsidies, etc.  They do not want clubs siphoning money from the club, including ECNL teams, to pay for DA.


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> Before we get ahead of ourselves....where exactly is it confirmed Surf is out?


I don't know if it is published but I did confirm it. I wouldn't stick my neck out and agree with "newbie" @CreamPuff if I hadn't personally heard it first hand regarding Surf getting the boot.


----------



## Fact

Desert Hound said:


> Before we get ahead of ourselves....where exactly is it confirmed Surf is out?


Surf was giving another year to decide, like the Blues.  If they decided to forgo ECNL now, that is a really slimy thing to do.  I know for a fact that as of yesterday players have not been told.  If they don't want to play DPL, they have limited options at this point since all surrounding clubs have already had tryouts.


----------



## GoWest

Cream puff said:


> I disagree... Blues will stay DA.  Could  they pull off 2 more yrs. the outcome will depend on the performance 2018/2019 in ECNL in all age groups. Remember ECNL doesn’t want B teams!!!


So you are thinking Blues will stay in both leagues for at least another season, maybe two or more depending upon their performance in both leagues?


----------



## GoWest

Fact said:


> Surf was giving another year to decide, like the Blues.  If they decided to forgo ECNL now, that is a really slimy thing to do.  I know for a fact that as of yesterday players have not been told.  If they don't want to play DPL, they have limited options at this point since all surrounding clubs have already had tryouts.


That is insightful. Why wait? Let's face it, rumors are bad enough but generally parents / players stay put until confirmed. Now though, I agree with your "slimy thing" ... it just ain't right IMO.


----------



## GoWest

norwegian said:


> Surf will have ECNL this year (2018-19). They lose it next year. We were told this by the director of our ECNL program at DMCV Sharks (KW).


Ok, Surf is confirmed "out" but will stay another season. That makes sense in the bigger picture. Thanks.

Any ideas about a replacement in the SD area?


----------



## Desert Hound

I guess Surf out in a year means...in a year those ECNL teams magically convert to DPL teams?


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> This is not about not wanting ECNL teams to be the B team. ECNL wants their players to be given the same resources as DA teams, same quality of fields, filming games, subsidies, etc.  They do not want clubs siphoning money from the club, including ECNL teams, to pay for DA.


Hey @Lampchop since you disagree with me why don't you tell us what you know?  I am not speculating, I am stating what a DOC of a ECNL program told me.  How about you?


----------



## Lionel Hutz

GoWest said:


> So, with Surf out of ECNL (whodathunk a season or two ago) this is the "new look" SW ECNL division team update:
> 
> Arizona Arsenal
> Arsenal
> Blues
> DMC Sharks
> Heat
> LA Breakers
> Phoenix Rising (formerly Blackhawks)
> Slammers
> Strikers
> 
> Any ideas on 1) if ECNL will move to replace Surf and West Coast, and 2) which SoCal clubs might be in line?


What teams in SoCal are left that are not already affiliated with a DA/ECNL club (does that even matter)?


----------



## sdklutz

GoWest said:


> Ok, Surf is confirmed "out" but will stay another season. That makes sense in the bigger picture. Thanks.
> 
> Any ideas about a replacement in the SD area?


Why replace? Seems like with the three DA's ECNL would benefit from only having one ECNL in SD.  The Sharks would have a slight advantage as being the only team in SD with ECNL allowing them to put together a team that could be competitive nationally (which I am assuming ECNL wants from their member clubs).


----------



## Fact

sdklutz said:


> Why replace? Seems like with the three DA's ECNL would benefit from only having one ECNL in SD.  The Sharks would have a slight advantage as being the only team in SD with ECNL allowing them to put together a team that could be competitive nationally (which I am assuming ECNL wants from their member clubs).


For Sharks to be successful, the need a new ECNL coach.


----------



## G03_SD

There is a lot of talent South of the 8 fwy that could benefit from having another ECNL club.  Rebels is a good candidate but not sure if they have the fund, staff or infrastructure to support the program.


----------



## sdklutz

Fact said:


> For Sharks to be successful, the need a new ECNL coach.


When I saw the new 05 team in action during spring league SM was the only coach on the bench.  I wonder how much she will be involved with the program...


----------



## Fact

G03_SD said:


> There is a lot of talent South of the 8 fwy that could benefit from having another ECNL club.  Rebels is a good candidate but not sure if they have the fund, staff or infrastructure to support the program.


The problem with Rebels is that the majority of players are drawn their due to the lower club costs.  ECNL travel would make it more expense. Also, although some teams practice in the Bonita area, their club not that central due to being so close to the border. A club that could draw kids from all 4 directions would be ideal, like CSCs location, but with a new President.


----------



## Fact

sdklutz said:


> When I saw the new 05 team in action during spring league SM was the only coach on the bench.  I wonder how much she will be involved with the program...


Seeing how little she was involved last year, fat chance.


----------



## outside!

Fact said:


> Seeing how little she was involved last year, fat chance.


Plenty of her ex-players out there that would think that is a good thing.


----------



## G03_SD

Fact said:


> The problem with Rebels is that the majority of players are drawn their due to the lower club costs.  ECNL travel would make it more expense. Also, although some teams practice in the Bonita area, their club not that central due to being so close to the border. A club that could draw kids from all 4 directions would be ideal, like CSCs location, but with a new President.


00/01/02 already traveled last couple years playing National League.  They already have name recognition. As far as club fees, they can scholarship top talent at others' expense. A good business plan and marketing strategies can get them there financially.


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> Plenty of her ex-players out there that would think that is a good thing.


She has the name recognition but unfortunately has not only fell flat but has given in to pressure from other local DOCs. Not really a champion of women coaches or mentoring young ladies which I believe would be good for young girls playing the sport.


----------



## Fact

G03_SD said:


> 00/01/02 already traveled last couple years playing National League.  They already have name recognition. As far as club fees, they can scholarship top talent at others' expense. A good business plan and marketing strategies can get them there financially.


Sure scholarship top players by raising fees for everyone else and then see how many families look elsewhere.


----------



## GoWest

Lionel Hutz said:


> What teams in SoCal are left that are not already affiliated with a DA/ECNL club (does that even matter)?


Clubs left not affiliated...it's actually easier to list those that are 'in season' affiliated...WC, Blues, Surf and Slammers. Aug 1 the list becomes shorter leaving Blues, Surf and Slammers at least for another season. I throw it out to the gallery if I missed anything?


sdklutz said:


> Why replace? Seems like with the three DA's ECNL would benefit from only having one ECNL in SD.  The Sharks would have a slight advantage as being the only team in SD with ECNL allowing them to put together a team that could be competitive nationally (which I am assuming ECNL wants from their member clubs).


I can see your point. I don't know much about the SD market and with three GDA's maybe your right? Just leave well enough alone and see if DMC can roster a solid product across the board.


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> She has the name recognition but unfortunately has not only fell flat but has given in to pressure from other local DOCs. Not really a champion of women coaches or mentoring young ladies which I believe would be good for young girls playing the sport.


@Carlsbad10. If SM and GN are so great, why are you playing at Surf instead of Sharks?


----------



## Carlsbad10

sdklutz said:


> When I saw the new 05 team in action during spring league SM was the only coach on the bench.  I wonder how much she will be involved with the program...


KW is the new ECNL director and "05 ECNL head coach, and was not on the bench that '05 game during Spring League as she had a conflict with her college team.  SM is the assistant this year for '05.  Two strong, talented female coaches for the girls, can't see a better coaching duo out there for the '05's


----------



## Fact

Carlsbad10 said:


> KW is the new ECNL director and "05 ECNL head coach, and was not on the bench that '05 game during Spring League as she had a conflict with her college team.  SM is the assistant this year for '05.  Two strong, talented female coaches for the girls, can't see a better coaching duo out there for the '05's


And what about all of the other age groups?


----------



## Carlsbad10

Fact said:


> @Carlsbad10. If SM and GN are so great, why are you playing at Surf instead of Sharks?


My daughter chose to play at Sharks this year based on KW and SM, after Surf chose not to let AB continue on with the '05 ECNL team.


----------



## sdklutz

Carlsbad10 said:


> KW is the new ECNL director and "05 ECNL head coach, and was not on the bench that '05 game during Spring League as she had a conflict with her college team.  SM is the assistant this year for '05.  Two strong, talented female coaches for the girls, can't see a better coaching duo out there for the '05's


My bad...We watched the game together all had to do was ask you. Assumption was off lol.


----------



## GoWest

I am hearing that the formalized ECNL "composite" team is making a come back this August? Reason I say formalized is because it seemed it had standings in ECNL SW a season prior and then this season there were no standings and I thought it was a solution to the US Soccer mandated birth year rule change? Might it be considered a form of "bio-banding" since it is composite?


----------



## GoWest

Carlsbad10 said:


> If Surf  is out, that means they were forced to choose DA or ECNL. Blues and Slammers face the same decision. Any rumors on which way each club will go?
> 
> Without Blues, down to 8, would guess they stay there for next year.


Hearing some rumblings .... should confirm something within the next day or so.

Historically, the SW ECNL had (generally speaking) three consistently nationally ranked / worthy clubs in Blues, Slammers and Surf. Add in the occasional run of a really good Strikers, Arsenal or one of the AZ teams and the conference was always well repped. This last season with dual ECNL / GDA clubs transplanting their top teams into, the SW ECNL has been a mess....other than Blues in a couple age groups. I am really looking forward to the changes (announced and yet to be announced) and a 'rebalancing' of not only the ECNL on a national level with so many elite clubs 'all-in' but also in the SW conference. ECNL will look a lot more like its older self in a couple months as things unfold is my guess.


----------



## GoWest

There's already chatter on the GDA thread so nothing new but just in case someone hasn't heard:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/06/21/lafc-slammers-joins-ecnl-for-the-2018-19-season/

.....I really can't wait to get this 'soft ECNL season' over!


----------



## Mystery Train

GoWest said:


> There's already chatter on the GDA thread so nothing new but just in case someone hasn't heard:
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/06/21/lafc-slammers-joins-ecnl-for-the-2018-19-season/
> 
> .....I really can't wait to get this 'soft ECNL season' over!


Wow, domino effect yet?


----------



## transplant

Not seeing Blues on this 2018-2019 "All-in" ECNL list - are they out?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xt8ug9rijn07ynv/Girls ECNL All In 18-19.pdf?dl=0


----------



## timbuck

So now Slammers and LAFC Slammers will both only be in ECNL next year?   Completely done with DA?
What about the boys side


----------



## Mystery Train

transplant said:


> Not seeing Blues on this 2018-2019 "All-in" ECNL list - are they out?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xt8ug9rijn07ynv/Girls ECNL All In 18-19.pdf?dl=0


I think they still have one year of both DA and ECNL before they have to choose.


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> Wow, domino effect yet?


I have heard that the GDA behind the scenes is a challenge. Don't know why but that's the vibe. So I think each club is really just trying to position themselves into what they feel is best for the club (players, economics, longevity, coaching, etc) that lines up with the vision of the club. GDA is really good for some clubs but not so for others. Each league has positives and negatives IMHO. Like you, I do wonder though if Blues will be the next domino to tip?


----------



## timbuck

And the high school summer league just had some new players added to the mix...


----------



## GoWest

timbuck said:


> So now Slammers and LAFC Slammers will both only be in ECNL next year?   Completely done with DA?
> What about the boys side


I think so. The ECNL article was flavored "all-in" so I will roll with that. LAFC DA boys side is left untouched. Plus I think Slammers FC has boys ECNL.


----------



## zags77

So what does the SW divison look like now?

1. Arizona Arsenal
2. Arsenal
3. Blues
4. DMC Sharks
5. Heat
6. LA Breakers
7. LAFC Slammers
8. Phoneix Rising
9. SD Surf
10. Slammers FC
11. Strikers

Who will be the 12th club added?


----------



## GoWest

zags77 said:


> So what does the SW divison look like now?
> 
> 1. Arizona Arsenal
> 2. Arsenal
> 3. Blues
> 4. DMC Sharks
> 5. Heat
> 6. LA Breakers
> 7. LAFC Slammers
> 8. Phoneix Rising
> 9. SD Surf
> 10. Slammers FC
> 11. Strikers
> 
> Who will be the 12th club added?


They need another ECNL club in Vegas. IDK if that market can support another?


----------



## ToonArmy

zags77 said:


> So what does the SW divison look like now?
> 
> 1. Arizona Arsenal
> 2. Arsenal
> 3. Blues
> 4. DMC Sharks
> 5. Heat
> 6. LA Breakers
> 7. LAFC Slammers
> 8. Phoneix Rising
> 9. SD Surf
> 10. Slammers FC
> 11. Strikers
> 
> Who will be the 12th club added?


Slammers got 2 teams would Blues or Surf get 2 ecnl teams if forced to choose one league over the other?


----------



## GoWest

ToonArmy said:


> Slammers got 2 teams would Blues or Surf get 2 ecnl teams if forced to choose one league over the other?


If Surf got creative with the West Coast takeover probably but would have to file some paperwork to make it so. Surf is in a quandary IMHO. Really aren't showing "all they were" in either league, no? For those folks that list dilution as a top talking point ...well it would seem Surf would be the poster child? I don't follow all age groups so maybe I'm off-base here?

Blues ... hmmmmmm, I think the LAFC Slammers announcement to go 'all-in ECNL' may have some effect on a decision. US Soccer will do whatever they can at this point to keep them but SoCal clubs have a mind of their own irrespective of the dictates of US Soccer GDA or ECNL IMHO.


----------



## zags77

GoWest said:


> If Surf got creative with the West Coast takeover probably but would have to file some paperwork to make it so. Surf is in a quandary IMHO. Really aren't showing "all they were" in either league, no? For those folks that list dilution as a top talking point ...well it would seem Surf would be the poster child? I don't follow all age groups so maybe I'm off-base here?
> 
> Blues ... hmmmmmm, I think the LAFC Slammers announcement to go 'all-in ECNL' may have some effect on a decision. US Soccer will do whatever they can at this point to keep them but SoCal clubs have a mind of their own irrespective of the dictates of US Soccer GDA or ECNL IMHO.


Is there a possiblity that a SW ECNL club leaves ECNL to make it a 10 team league?  Maybe US soccer sweetens the pot to Surf and offers 2 DA slots.....one in SD and another in the OC to fill the void of Slammers?


----------



## GoWest

zags77 said:


> Is there a possiblity that a SW ECNL club leaves ECNL to make it a 10 team league?  Maybe US soccer sweetens the pot to Surf and offers 2 DA slots.....one in SD and another in the OC to fill the void of Slammers?


Probably. Seems one makes a move and the other counters.

ECNL has regained major elite clubs 'all-in' in most major markets now. LAFC Slammers in the SoCal market is huge (did NorCal resist GDA? I recall reading something about that on here months ago) so I could see GDA eager to counter even with another low performing Albion-like club just to even the odds? Only takes one major departure in a major market and .....now I really wonder if Blues ends up 'all-in' sooner than later or dives into GDA full speed ahead?

Up next: Are GDA departures in the NW and Texas leagues on the horizon?


----------



## timbuck

Will be great around this time next year when Pats or West Coast/OC Surf claim that they are the SW division DA champs.  Everyone will pile on talking about dilution.  

If ECNL wanted to really shake things up-  they’d offer some kind of promotion/relegation for individual teams or whole clubs to gain entry each year.


----------



## Driveandpay

push_up said:


> Arizona ECNL teams as a whole are absolutely going to be destroyed by Socal next year.  Socal teams should refuse to travel to Arizona.  The AZ dilution will be incredible.  Two ECNL teams, two DA teams, and two DPL teams in small geographical area.  Retards like Desert Fool think it won't happen.  Lol.  It is going to be ugly and funny at the same time.
> 
> This year AZ has one DA and one ECNL club and outside of the u18/19s both clubs are bottom third in their respective divisions.


Can't quite agree with you on your stats. SC Del Sol 03's are currently in the DA Playoffs this week, so obviously faired well enough to qualify for that, and the 04's had a decent run of it despite quite a bit of injury and sickness second half of the season, they still finished 6th or 7th out of 14.  The only age group that didn't do well was U16/17. 
Agreed, adding another DA for next year waters things down a bit; it allows girls to play DA that otherwise would never have made the cut.


----------



## Mystery Train

The issue is going to be timing, I think.  If DA clubs like Surf or Blues are wavering on DA and considering a possible "ALL IN" ECNL move in the future, they might prefer to wait another year to see how it all shakes out, BUT if ECNL fills the SW out to 12 clubs by adding a _different_ big name club right away, it's going to get crowded really fast and tougher to do that next year.


----------



## futboldad1

Mystery Train said:


> The issue is going to be timing, I think.  If DA clubs like Surf or Blues are wavering on DA and considering a possible "ALL IN" ECNL move in the future, they might prefer to wait another year to see how it all shakes out, BUT if ECNL fills the SW out to 12 clubs by adding a _different_ big name club right away, it's going to get crowded really fast and tougher to do that next year.


Humbly, I disagree. This is because Blues and Surf are already 2 of the 11 SW ECNL clubs so it wouldn't get anymore crowded if they went "all in" next year and brought their top squads back. Furthermore, regions like the NW have 14 (maybe 16) clubs now so there is definitely room for 1-3 new clubs in the SW division.

EDIT- hang on, just read more of the thread. Are we saying they may allow two teams from both Surf and Blues? That would be very odd.


----------



## timbuck

For Clubs that are "ALL IN" with ECNL -  where will their 2nd teams play?  Will we see a revitalized SCDSL Flight 1?  Or will they try to form some made up "DPL" league to close the league even further?
Is SCDSL Discovery League still in play?


----------



## Mystery Train

futboldad1 said:


> EDIT- hang on, just read more of the thread. Are we saying they may allow two teams from both Surf and Blues? That would be very odd.


Yeah, that was brought up, and was what I was thinking of when I made that point.  Still, you're right that either Blues or Surf will no doubt have a home in which ever league they choose so it's maybe not as urgent as I made that sound.


----------



## push_up

Driveandpay said:


> Can't quite agree with you on your stats. SC Del Sol 03's are currently in the DA Playoffs this week, so obviously faired well enough to qualify for that, and the 04's had a decent run of it despite quite a bit of injury and sickness second half of the season, they still finished 6th or 7th out of 14.  The only age group that didn't do well was U16/17.
> Agreed, adding another DA for next year waters things down a bit; it allows girls to play DA that otherwise would never have made the cut.


I stand by my prediction.  There will always the exceptional team.  I am talking about AZ dilution as a whole.  We do not have enough above average players to remain competitive.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

timbuck said:


> For Clubs that are "ALL IN" with ECNL -  where will their 2nd teams play?  Will we see a revitalized SCDSL Flight 1?  Or will they try to form some made up "DPL" league to close the league even further?
> Is SCDSL Discovery League still in play?


Only one team has gone all in  which is LAFC Slammers.  That team did not have any teams in DPL last year so they will have no affect on the secondary leagues.


----------



## timbuck

Simisoccerfan said:


> Only one team has gone all in  which is LAFC Slammers.  That team did not have any teams in DPL last year so they will have no affect on the secondary leagues.


But they did have DA and ECNL last year?  Or am I off on this?
If so-  now they’ll have ECNL and flight 1?  Or is there something else in between?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

timbuck said:


> For Clubs that are "ALL IN" with ECNL -  where will their 2nd teams play?  Will we see a revitalized SCDSL Flight 1?  Or will they try to form some made up "DPL" league to close the league even further?
> Is SCDSL Discovery League still in play?


Only one team has gone all in  which is LAFC Slammers.  That team did not have any teams in DPL last year so they will have no affect on the secondary leagues.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

timbuck said:


> But they did have DA and ECNL last year?  Or am I off on this?
> If so-  now they’ll have ECNL and flight 1?  Or is there something else in between?


Yes but now they get two ECNL teams.


----------



## GoWest

timbuck said:


> But they did have DA and ECNL last year?  Or am I off on this?
> If so-  now they’ll have ECNL and flight 1?  Or is there something else in between?


Adding to @Simi response, it is my understanding that they will have, like you said, F1 teams. The national league (USYS FWRL) is a big part of SoCal club soccer and will always continue to be so.


----------



## GoWest

Hearing rumblings of SW conference realignment and another 'all-in' return.....just rumblings but LAFC Slammers 'all-in' had a similar feel. Will it end up fact or fiction?


----------



## Zerodenero

GoWest said:


> Hearing rumblings of SW conference realignment and another 'all-in' return.....just rumblings but LAFC Slammers 'all-in' had a similar feel. Will it end up fact or fiction?


Word on the street its soon to be fact.


----------



## Mystery Train

GoWest said:


> Hearing rumblings of SW conference realignment and another 'all-in' return.....just rumblings but LAFC Slammers 'all-in' had a similar feel. Will it end up fact or fiction?





Zerodenero said:


> Word on the street its soon to be fact.


C'mon guys...how about at least a hint!  Uniform color perhaps?


----------



## zags77

Eagles and KW = all in?


----------



## Carlsbad10

Mystery Train said:


> C'mon guys...how about at least a hint!  Uniform color perhaps?


Has to be Neon


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Carlsbad10 said:


> Has to be Neon


If so, that will be an interesting wrinkle to all of this.


----------



## MarkM

Zerodenero said:


> Word on the street its soon to be fact.


Or mergers.


----------



## Carlsbad10

MarkM said:


> Or mergers.


A merger or do you mean a divestiture to "give" ECNL or DA to another club?  So not an "all-in" but a mechanism to keep both DA and ECNL, like the rumored creation of San Diego Surf "West" and San Diego Surf "East", i.e. SD Force.

Wouldn't ECNL/US Soccer see thru this?


----------



## Desert Hound

Carlsbad10 said:


> Wouldn't ECNL/US Soccer see thru this?


It can be hard to see through dollar signs.


----------



## GoWest

Desert Hound said:


> It can be hard to see through dollar signs.


What's the word in the 602?


----------



## Desert Hound

GoWest said:


> What's the word in the 602?


Not much. Ouside of DA/ECNL wrapping up their season/playoffs and FWRL stuff this time.of year it is slow


----------



## GoWest

No doubt slow. What are the final club names of the two AZ clubs joining ECNL for 2018-2019 season?

Quickly glanced at the u15 through u18/19 GDA age brackets and the conference leaders / playoffs. It's definitely a positive thing (for clubs that were just at or below average) that 8 or so of the elite clubs are vacating GDA and returning 'all-in' / new to ECNL. Some of the remaining GDA clubs will potentially get a bump up in the standings and the season will feel better with a few more wins that potentially will get them in the playoffs. Happened to the SW conference this season so it was a good thing for clubs that generally are relegated to the North American or Showcase of the ECNL post season.

Are these the only clubs or are there more that I missed:
Eclipse Select
Michigan Hawks
FC Stars of Mass
Concorde Fire
Seattle United (Reign)
Crossfire Premier
LAFC Slammers
Virginia Dev Academy


----------



## MarkM

GoWest said:


> No doubt slow. What are the final club names of the two AZ clubs joining ECNL for 2018-2019 season?
> 
> Quickly glanced at the u15 through u18/19 GDA age brackets and the conference leaders / playoffs. It's definitely a positive thing (for clubs that were just at or below average) that 8 or so of the elite clubs are vacating GDA and returning 'all-in' / new to ECNL. Some of the remaining GDA clubs will potentially get a bump up in the standings and the season will feel better with a few more wins that potentially will get them in the playoffs. Happened to the SW conference this season so it was a good thing for clubs that generally are relegated to the North American or Showcase of the ECNL post season.
> 
> Are these the only clubs or are there more that I missed:
> Eclipse Select
> Michigan Hawks
> FC Stars of Mass
> Concorde Fire
> Seattle United (Reign)
> Crossfire Premier
> LAFC Slammers
> Virginia Dev Academy


Did Crossfire Premier drop DA too?  Wow.  Another big loss.  I'm surprised Real Colorado hasn't jumped yet.  HS soccer is huge in Colorado.


----------



## GoWest

MarkM said:


> Did Crossfire Premier drop DA too?  Wow.  Another big loss.  I'm surprised Real Colorado hasn't jumped yet.  HS soccer is huge in Colorado.


I don't recall where I read CP dropped GDA or was at least strongly considering it....SoccerWire maybe? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LadiesMan217

GoWest said:


> I don't recall where I read CP dropped GDA or was at least strongly considering it....SoccerWire maybe? Can anyone confirm?


I saw an article on Top Drawer....


----------



## Soccer43

Isn't Seattle Reign still in DA?  I thought Seattle United split off from their partnership with Seattle Reign and is returning to only ECNL but I thought Seattle Reign would stay DA??


----------



## Desert Hound

The clubs are Blackhawks (now called Phoenix Rising) and AZ Arsenal.

Neither club will be as strong as Sereno in the ECNL last year.

Phx Rising could have been stronger this coming year but they refused to take girls who had left their club in years past when they didn't have ECNL.

Del Sol DA should.be the strongest teams followed by RSL DA. The 2 ECNL clubs will have teams very comprable to the two DPL clubs. There just does not seem to be enough girls. It seems both dpl and ecnl clubs will be weaker.vs the ecnl teams that just finished this year


----------



## push_up

Desert Hound said:


> Neither club will be as strong as Sereno in the ECNL last year.
> 
> There just does not seem to be enough girls.


Huge shock!  Not.


----------



## Desert Hound

push_up said:


> Huge shock!  Not.


Here is an example of some of that dilution. 

One of the Sereno ECNL teams cut 10 girls. That number was very high considering the players out there. But with them merging with another club (Legacy) you had to get some of them in etc. 

So 10 were cut. 
- 4 went to the Phx Rising ECNL team
- 1 went to the AZ Arsenal ECNL team
- 5 stayed and are now on the DPL team

The Phx Rising team has 4 ECNL girls from Sereno. 4-5 are from their current team that finished close to the bottom of top AZ division (APL). A couple came in from the Sereno team that was state 1 (ie just under the top division APL). And the rest are a combo of APL and state 1. 

The AZ Arsenal team is mainly constituted from their team who was in the APL and took 3rd place. Overall I believe they lost about 3 girls. They gained 1 Sereno ECNL girl. After that they just got a few kids from mainly other top APL division teams. 

The RSL DPL team. 5 girls from the ECNL team. 4-5 from a team that took 2nd in the APL. 4-5 from the Sereno team that was state 1. And a few other from here and there. 

So if you watch AZ soccer you know that neither of those 3 teams will be as strong as the previous ECNL team for that particular age group. You will see roughly the same in the other age groups. 

We went from 2 ECNL teams 2 yrs ago to 1 DA and 1 ECNL this year. Next year 2 DA, 2 ECNL, 2 DPL. 

To say things have changed is an understatement.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04

Ecnl 2018-2019 girls ecnl membership announcement:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/07/03/the-girls-ecnl-announces-2018-2019-membership/

No Surf?


----------



## timbuck

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> Ecnl 2018-2019 girls ecnl membership announcement:
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/07/03/the-girls-ecnl-announces-2018-2019-membership/
> 
> No Surf?


Not sure if there were any before -  But also noticed there were no "Surf Affiliates" anywhere to be found either.


----------



## SimpleSoccer

Funny looking at the other conferences with clubs having 2 teams. Would have understood it if they were affiliates/franchises in different areas of the country, or even state, but seems odd that ECNL would want clubs to have their own A and B teams playing against each other and seems to go against the term “Elite” if there is a team that’s not even the best players in their own club?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

SimpleSoccer said:


> Funny looking at the other conferences with clubs having 2 teams. Would have understood it if they were affiliates/franchises in different areas of the country, or even state, but seems odd that ECNL would want clubs to have their own A and B teams playing against each other and seems to go against the term “Elite” if there is a team that’s not even the best players in their own club?


They clubs with two teams previously had a team in ECNL and a team in the DA.   I guess they did not want these clubs to lose players so they gave them two teams.  Since ECNL has single age divisions these clubs will actually have more teams and players at the elite level than they did previously.  That's good for their economics.


----------



## Desert Hound

No SD Surf. Very interesting. 

So they did tryouts for ECNL teams. As a matter of fact their site lists the teams for next year. ECNL teams show prominently. 

So what now? An email going out telling those families hey guys ever heard of DPL?


----------



## sdklutz

Desert Hound said:


> No SD Surf. Very interesting.
> 
> So they did tryouts for ECNL teams. As a matter of fact their site lists the teams for next year. ECNL teams show prominently.
> 
> So what now? An email going out telling those families hey guys ever heard of DPL?


I could see this causing a redistribution of talent in SD.  There are definitely girls that are/were ECNL that had DA offers from the other local clubs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/ecnl-announces-2017-18-conference-awards_aid44322

Pretty cool new stuff from the ECNL.


----------



## Fact

sdklutz said:


> I could see this causing a redistribution of talent in SD.  There are definitely girls that are/were ECNL that had DA offers from the other local clubs.


What a load of crap.  The old bait and switch by Surf. Families  paid weeks ago for the upcoming ECNL season and are now just told no ECNL.  The only other ECNL club in San Diego, Sharks, has full rosters in some of their age groups. This should be an opportunity for Albion to become competitive in DA but I know most families will stay at Surf just like when they pulled out of Presidio.  They will complain to everyone but Surf about how they were screwed but are too weak to stand up to this bs.


----------



## outside!

Fact said:


> What a load of crap.  The old bait and switch by Surf. Families  paid weeks ago for the upcoming ECNL season and are now just told no ECNL.  The only other ECNL club in San Diego, Sharks, has full rosters in some of their age groups. This should be an opportunity for Albion to become competitive in DA but I know most families will stay at Surf just like when they pulled out of Presidio.  They will complain to everyone but Surf about how they were screwed but are too weak to stand up to this bs.


I tend to agree with you, but I would like to see this play out a bit. There could be more developments in this story.


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> I tend to agree with you, but I would like to see this play out a bit. There could be more developments in this story.


If there could be more developments, they should have already told their families. But they have not as far as I am aware.


----------



## CaliKlines

outside! said:


> I tend to agree with you, but I would like to see this play out a bit. There could be more developments in this story.


I agree...I think there will be some positive DA announcements within the next month. Stay tuned.


----------



## sdklutz

CaliKlines said:


> I agree...I think there will be some positive DA announcements within the next month. Stay tuned.


The concept of all in DA maybe...


----------



## outside!

CaliKlines said:


> I agree...I think there will be some positive DA announcements within the next month. Stay tuned.


I hadn't thought of that, but it would not surprise me. I also would not be surprised if Surf is still in ECNL next season.


----------



## Fact

When Surf left Presidio was there any positives for the teams that could have competed in San Diego.... NO.

Without any information coming out now, if I was a Surf parent of an ECNL player, I would be looking at what was the current best avenue to accomplish my dds goal.  It might be to leave or it could mean staying. But I would not just sit there and hope for the best. These are high school girls, many with aspirations of playing in college and their needs should come first.


----------



## Carlsbad10

Fact said:


> What a load of crap.  The old bait and switch by Surf. Families  paid weeks ago for the upcoming ECNL season and are now just told no ECNL.  The only other ECNL club in San Diego, Sharks, has full rosters in some of their age groups. This should be an opportunity for Albion to become competitive in DA but I know most families will stay at Surf just like when they pulled out of Presidio.  They will complain to everyone but Surf about how they were screwed but are too weak to stand up to this bs.


No BS, no bait and switch.  Surf had a different view and position that they could support both programs that ultimately in the end wasn't aligned with ECNL.  They hired Brian Reed as Director of ECNL at the beginning of the year, don't think you would throw good money to hire a coach away from the LA Galaxy MLS team if you thought you were losing ECNL.  

From Rob Becerra and Brian Reed's article with GoalNation: 

"ECNL has created a genuine platform of excellence, and showcasing all its benefits and plus reminding players of the social side where they can still play soccer in high school — the ECNL pathway can make more sense for many top “Amazing Young Women” who are looking to go to college.  Typically, clubs with both DA and ECNL, might take their best coaches and assign them to the DA teams. At Surf, we are continuing to invest in our ECNL program.  We’ve brought in Brian as dedicated resource, and we will continue to build our ECNL program into one of the best programs in the US. For many ECNL is the right choice. We never want ECNL players and their families to feel like they are second. They are first, but just in a different arena."

Interested to know what requirement from ECNL Surf didn't meet and Blues did?


----------



## Desert Hound

zags77 said:


> Someone has to replace Slammers in DA right?  13 teams only now.....
> 
> SURF SD and SURF OC?  SURF alliance "ALL IN" DA?


Surf SD and Surf OC are already in DA. Maybe I misunderstood your statement though.


----------



## timbuck

Funny that SD Surf just yesterday listed their players that were honored with ECNL All Conference awards.
And that Slammers was touting their DA championship on their social media pages last week.

Will Surf make a formal announcement?  Surely there has to be some sort of positive spin on why they and OC Surf will only have DA now.  

I have a feeling all of this is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Monkey

Carlsbad10 said:


> No BS, no bait and switch.  Surf had a different view and position that they could support both programs that ultimately in the end wasn't aligned with ECNL.  They hired Brian Reed as Director of ECNL at the beginning of the year, don't think you would throw good money to hire a coach away from the LA Galaxy MLS team if you thought you were losing ECNL.
> 
> From Rob Becerra and Brian Reed's article with GoalNation:
> 
> "ECNL has created a genuine platform of excellence, and showcasing all its benefits and plus reminding players of the social side where they can still play soccer in high school — the ECNL pathway can make more sense for many top “Amazing Young Women” who are looking to go to college.  Typically, clubs with both DA and ECNL, might take their best coaches and assign them to the DA teams. At Surf, we are continuing to invest in our ECNL program.  We’ve brought in Brian as dedicated resource, and we will continue to build our ECNL program into one of the best programs in the US. For many ECNL is the right choice. We never want ECNL players and their families to feel like they are second. They are first, but just in a different arena."
> 
> Interested to know what requirement from ECNL Surf didn't meet and Blues did?


So as a Surf parent you must know by now that Surf alleges that they did not see this coming and have nothing bigger or better planned.

So then the next question would be why were they making promises to ECNL families without having a guarantee with ECNL in place?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

My guess is that ECNL is retaliating against Surf for their affiliation with SoCal Sports Complex hosting the DA.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> My guess is that ECNL is retaliating against Surf for their affiliation with SoCal Sports Complex hosting the DA.


Another stupid remark by the Pansy.

This most likely stems from Surf thinking that they can have their cake and eat it too.  They got greedy when they opted into the DPL 03 Pilot, thereby essentially making their 03 ECNl team third string. Blues looks like they made the better business decision now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

timbuck said:


> Funny that SD Surf just yesterday listed their players that were honored with ECNL All Conference awards.
> And that Slammers was touting their DA championship on their social media pages last week.
> 
> Will Surf make a formal announcement?  Surely there has to be some sort of positive spin on why they and OC Surf will only have DA now.
> 
> I have a feeling all of this is going to get worse before it gets better.


You mean because OC Surf has neither ECNL or DA?


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Carlsbad10 said:


> Interested to know what requirement from ECNL Surf didn't meet and Blues did?


National Championships


----------



## LadiesMan217

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because OC Surf has neither ECNL or DA?


OC Surf has DA. USSDA will update their website this month.


----------



## Carlsbad10

Bruddah IZ said:


> National Championships


Before yesterday Surf had 10 and Blues 8, now all tied up.  

So that is not it, try again....


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Carlsbad10 said:


> Before yesterday Surf had 10 and Blues 8, now all tied up.
> 
> So that is not it, try again....


Surf has 10 ECNL Championships?


----------



## transplant

Carlsbad10 said:


> Before yesterday Surf had 10 and Blues 8, now all tied up.
> 
> So that is not it, try again....


What does a team have to win these days to be a "National Champion"?


----------



## Carlsbad10

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surf has 10 ECNL Championships?


ECNL + US Youth Soccer


----------



## Carlsbad10

transplant said:


> What does a team have to win these days to be a "National Champion"?


Great question, I would argue there isn’t really any true “national” titles beyond U13 where there is only US Youth Soccer Nationals. But clubs claim national titles for any of ECNL, DA, US Youth Nationals. Always thought it was a joke for Carlsbad United/ LAGSD to claim a national title for their U16 and U18 teams when the best teams were in ECNL.


----------



## outside!

Carlsbad10 said:


> Great question, I would argue there isn’t really any true “national” titles beyond U13 where there is only US Youth Soccer Nationals. But clubs claim national titles for any of ECNL, DA, US Youth Nationals. Always thought it was a joke for Carlsbad United/ LAGSD to claim a national title for their U16 and U18 teams when the best teams were in ECNL.


Most of the best teams were in ECNL, but not all. The U16 team beat Surf's defending ECNL National Champs at Surf Cup a couple of years before that. That is the problem with closed leagues like DA/GDA and ECNL, they don't include all of the best teams due to politics and corruption.


----------



## timbuck

transplant said:


> What does a team have to win these days to be a "National Champion"?


I once heard a DOC refer to their boys u14 team winning "National Cup" in Cal-South as "We won a national championship."  I don't know if they did anything at Far West Regionals or beyond.

Edit:  Just looked it up.  Appears this "National Champion" didn't attend Far West Regionals that year.  The 2nd place team took their spot.  Pretty sure it's because the coach bailed and moved to another state.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Carlsbad10 said:


> ECNL + US Youth Soccer


Undisputable.  How many ECNL?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bruddah IZ said:


> Undisputable.  How many ECNL?


Details.


----------



## Carlsbad10

Bruddah IZ said:


> Undisputable.  How many ECNL?


By my count, 2 ECNL and 8 US Youth Soccer


----------



## zags77

Orange County Surf formerly know as West Coast will remain in Boys ECNL for 2018-2019 season.....

http://www.boysecnl.com/2018/07/boys-ecnl-announces-2018-2019-membership/


----------



## Desert Hound

zags77 said:


> Orange County Surf formerly know as West Coast will remain in Boys ECNL for 2018-2019 season.....
> 
> http://www.boysecnl.com/2018/07/boys-ecnl-announces-2018-2019-membership/


Well they need to update it for the SW division. They list Tucson Soccer Academy. They are no longer. It is now FC Tucson which is a merger between Tucson Soccer Academy and Tanque Verde.


----------



## JackZ

Desert Hound said:


> Well they need to update it for the SW division. They list Tucson Soccer Academy. They are no longer. It is now FC Tucson which is a merger between Tucson Soccer Academy and Tanque Verde.


So that makes four merger / names changes?  WC to OC Surf, Sereno to RSL-AZ, Scottsdale to Phoenix Rising, and  Tucson SA to FC Tucson.  Heh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

JackZ said:


> So that makes four merger / names changes?  WC to OC Surf, Sereno to RSL-AZ, Scottsdale to Phoenix Rising, and  Tucson SA to FC Tucson.  Heh.


Surf New York partners with Sky Blue FC of the NWSL last April.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Sheriff Joe said:


> Details.


Home of the Devil.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Carlsbad10 said:


> By my count, 2 ECNL and 8 US Youth Soccer


What years were the ECNL Championships.  Nothing in the last three years.


----------



## Carlsbad10

Bruddah IZ said:


> What years were the ECNL Championships.  Nothing in the last three years.


2014 u15
2011 u17


----------



## Zerodenero

Carlsbad10 said:


> 2014 u15
> 2011 u17


That 2014 team was special and hella fun to watch.


----------



## BigSoccer

Boys ECNL kept LA Premier and dropped Players Vegas.  Both looked like they struggled in most age groups.  I wonder why one and not the other.  WCFC / OC Surf stayed ECNL because they are not in San Diego?


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Zerodenero said:


> That 2014 team was special and hella fun to watch.


Howzit Zero.  Long time.


----------



## LadiesMan217

BigSoccer said:


> Boys ECNL kept LA Premier and dropped Players Vegas.  Both looked like they struggled in most age groups.  I wonder why one and not the other.  WCFC / OC Surf stayed ECNL because they are not in San Diego?


Did ECNL drop them or did they decide to drop ECNL. Travelling a total of 10 hours per away game for club soccer sounds fun...


----------



## GoWest

LadiesMan217 said:


> Did ECNL drop them or did they decide to drop ECNL. Travelling a total of 10 hours per away game for club soccer sounds fun...


Grueling travel without doubt. I'm guessing FC Heat in Vegas is deeper given several years affiliation with ECNL on the girls side? Some Players boys teams have done well in FWR and nationals but I don't know if that market can support depth with quality across many age groups?


----------



## BigSoccer

LadiesMan217 said:


> Did ECNL drop them or did they decide to drop ECNL. Travelling a total of 10 hours per away game for club soccer sounds fun...


Don't know.  Now socal teams have to travel to Vegas for 1 game.  That is rough too.  I think it is the same on the girls side.   ECNL has always been a travel league with Socal AZ and NV in the southwest.  The maps are not state specific.


----------



## LadiesMan217

BigSoccer said:


> Don't know.  Now socal teams have to travel to Vegas for 1 game.  That is rough too.  I think it is the same on the girls side.   ECNL has always been a travel league with Socal AZ and NV in the southwest.  The maps are not state specific.


The only good part is they tend to have multiple games on a single weekend against 2 teams during the travel. Been there, done that.


----------



## shales1002

BigSoccer said:


> Don't know.  Now socal teams have to travel to Vegas for 1 game.  That is rough too.  I think it is the same on the girls side.   ECNL has always been a travel league with Socal AZ and NV in the southwest.  The maps are not state specific.


 Usually 2 games are played over the weekend to make it more cost effective. If you look at past schedules, you will see games were both Saturday and a Sunday with the same team.  Even heat does that when they travel to SoCal.


----------



## BigSoccer

shales1002 said:


> Usually 2 games are played over the weekend to make it more cost effective. If you look at past schedules, you will see games were both Saturday and a Sunday with the same team.  Even heat does that when they travel to SoCal.



What about the SoCal teams that travel to Vegaaasss!!!! Do the socal teams only play one game against Heat and go home since there is not another Vegas team?  or do they play Heat twice in two days?


----------



## LadiesMan217

BigSoccer said:


> What about the SoCal teams that travel to Vegaaasss!!!! Do the socal teams only play one game against Heat and go home since there is not another Vegas team?  or do they play Heat twice in two days?


One game - that's the downside of one team in NV.


----------



## BigSoccer

Is there another club there with quality on the boys and girls side to make it easier?


----------



## MarkM

LadiesMan217 said:


> One game - that's the downside of one team in NV.


It doesn't matter if there are one or two teams.  There is no need for any teams from NV (or NoCal or Arizona) to be in SoCal conferences.  If they want to travel to SoCal for a tournament or vice versa, that's fine.   It makes no sense to require all the kids and parents to travel to NV for league games when better competition is almost always available locally.


----------



## shales1002

BigSoccer said:


> What about the SoCal teams that travel to Vegaaasss!!!! Do the socal teams only play one game against Heat and go home since there is not another Vegas team?  or do they play Heat twice in two days?


They play twice against Heat in Las Vegas and then they are finished with Heat for the year. One day Heat is home team and the next day the other team is home team.  There wasn’t a one game and leave scenario this last year.


----------



## BigSoccer

shales... thank you. 

MarkM... it is Vegassss!!! plus was that meant to offend NV AZ and NORCAL teams? funny but my kids have played quality and lost to teams from those regions.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> It doesn't matter if there are one or two teams.  There is no need for any teams from NV (or NoCal or Arizona) to be in SoCal conferences.  If they want to travel to SoCal for a tournament or vice versa, that's fine.   It makes no sense to require all the kids and parents to travel to NV for league games when better competition is almost always available locally.


Sorry it’s one travel maybe two travels AT MOST for SoCal team per year.  I guess I don’t see your issue considering what AZ and NV have to contend with to play SoCal. Weren’t Heat teams at the top in all age groups but one this year? Wish they could have done better in Seattle, but hey that’s how soccer goes.

I get it ...saw many comments about driving down or up the 405. So, I suppose other locations have nothing coming.


----------



## GoWest

MarkM said:


> It doesn't matter if there are one or two teams.  There is no need for any teams from NV (or NoCal or Arizona) to be in SoCal conferences.  If they want to travel to SoCal for a tournament or vice versa, that's fine.   It makes no sense to require all the kids and parents to travel to NV for league games when better competition is almost always available locally.


The ECNL needs to move NV (and AZ??) clubs back into the Northwest division. Better for everyone IMO


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> The ECNL needs to move NV (and AZ??) clubs back into the Northwest division. Better for everyone IMO


We aren’t going back . Now gas up those cars for the bi-annual trip to VEGAS. Teams only come every other year!!!! So if Heat played them twice in Vegas, next season, Heat plays same team twice in SoCal.


----------



## MarkM

BigSoccer said:


> shales... thank you.
> 
> MarkM... it is Vegassss!!! plus was that meant to offend NV AZ and NORCAL teams? funny but my kids have played quality and lost to teams from those regions.


Whether your kid's team lost to quality teams from those regions is not the point.  Your kid's teams have also lost to teams in SoCal where you don't have to travel overnight.  There is no benefit to SoCal families - unless you love Vegas.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> We aren’t going back . Now gas up those cars for the bi-annual trip to VEGAS. Teams only come every other year!!!! So if Heat played them twice in Vegas, next season, Heat plays same team twice in SoCal.


Plus you have a couple of teams in Phx. 

All that said traveling is one of the things my DD loves the most. They get to travel together as a team, eat together, hang out in the hotel together, etc. The kids enjoy that experience. A good bonding experience quite honestly for the girls.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> Whether your kid's team lost to quality teams from those regions is not the point.  Your kid's teams have also lost to teams in SoCal where you don't have to travel overnight.  There is no benefit to SoCal families - unless you love Vegas.


@MarkM honestly who doesn’t love Vegas? Besides the summer “heat”, Vegas knows how to entertain.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> We aren’t going back . Now gas up those cars for the bi-annual trip to VEGAS. Teams only come every other year!!!! So if Heat played them twice in Vegas, next season, Heat plays same team twice in SoCal.


Oh....all right then


----------



## vegasguy

AZ  and Vegas are the true definition of the Southwest.  Because you live in SoCal you feel exempt from traveling for your league?  I get there is great competition in SoCal but there are very good teams in AZ and NV that the SoCal teams lose to on both the boys and girls side.   AZ and Vegas in the NW seems a stretch a big stretch and why is that better for everyone?


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> Sorry it’s one travel maybe two travels AT MOST for SoCal team per year.  I guess I don’t see your issue considering what AZ and NV have to contend with to play SoCal. Weren’t Heat teams at the top in all age groups but one this year? Wish they could have done better in Seattle, but hey that’s how soccer goes.
> 
> I get it ...saw many comments about driving down or up the 405. So, I suppose other locations have nothing coming.


The issue is that it is a waste for SoCal families.  And it doesn't make it any less of a waste because other regions have to travel more. 

The year before DA started, Heat was 37-63-29 in ECNL.  There is no way to spin that.  Only Strikers and Arsenal records were worse.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> @MarkM honestly who doesn’t love Vegas? Besides the summer “heat”, Vegas knows how to entertain.


Very true.


----------



## outside!

The only parts I like about Vegas are Red Rocks and Bootleg Canyon. The entertainment is overpriced and reeks of cigarettes.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> The issue is that it is a waste for SoCal families.  And it doesn't make it any less of a waste because other regions have to travel more.
> 
> The year before DA started, Heat was 37-63-29 in ECNL.  There is no way to spin that.  Only Strikers and Arsenal records were worse.


I can spin anything. Dilution of your talent has help places like AZ and NV. More so in Nevada because there is only ONE elite anything.  The 05 Heat team coming in as legit as the 04 team. Both have NT keepers. So, players like that are getting noticed making the constant drive to SoCal. It’s not a waste. Probably a little more time consuming, but certainly not a waste.


----------



## vegasguy

"The issue is that it is a waste for SoCal families.  And it doesn't make it any less of a waste because other regions have to travel more."

But isn't that a choice for each player and their family?  Because you see it as a waste others may not.   If they don't want to be on a team that goes to AZ, NV and New Jersey, Florida, Seattle , then they are free to find other teams.  In NV we are limited.  AZ has a few more options. Socal you are soccer rich but your taxes.... ugghh


----------



## shales1002

outside! said:


> The only parts I like about Vegas are Red Rocks and Bootleg Canyon. The entertainment is overpriced and reeks of cigarettes.


Get a local I.d. Then everything is half off or buy one get one free from buffets to entertainment. Can’t control the cigarette smell as cigarettes are gross!!!


----------



## MarkM

vegasguy said:


> AZ  and Vegas are the true definition of the Southwest.  Because you live in SoCal you feel exempt from traveling for your league?  I get there is great competition in SoCal but there are very good teams in AZ and NV that the SoCal teams lose to on both the boys and girls side.   AZ and Vegas in the NW seems a stretch a big stretch and why is that better for everyone?


You can call the conference whatever you want.  AZ and NV teams can play locally too - I don't care what they do.  If there is not enough competition for those teams, travel or live near the competition.  It's not that complicated.  Don't force others to travel because you choose to live in the middle of nowhere (figuratively).


----------



## vegasguy

MarkM said:


> You can call the conference whatever you want.  AZ and NV teams can play locally too - I don't care what they do.  If there is not enough competition for those teams, travel or live near the competition.  It's not that complicated.  Don't force others to travel because you choose to live in the middle of nowhere (figuratively).


I wish our boys teams did what our girls teams do which is team travel.  Can't CA teams do that?  Save on some of the expenses by sharing rooms.  It teaches the kids responsibility and independence in my opinion.  It is preparing them for the future.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> I can spin anything. Dilution of your talent has help places like AZ and NV. More so in Nevada because there is only ONE elite anything.  The 05 Heat team coming in as legit as the 04 team. Both have NT keepers. So, players like that are getting noticed making the constant drive to SoCal. It’s not a waste. Probably a little more time consuming, but certainly not a waste.


37-63-29 is not elite.  That doesn't mean the Heat don't have great teams or don't have some great players - it's just not an elite club.  There is 10-12 other clubs in SoCal that give as good or better competition on a regular basis.  Why in a league game you would require travel out of state doesn't make sense for SoCal families.


----------



## ToonArmy

shales1002 said:


> Get a local I.d. Then everything is half off or buy one get one free from buffets to entertainment. Can’t control the cigarette smell as cigarettes are gross!!!


don't forget about the locals discount golf rates


----------



## outside!

ToonArmy said:


> don't forget about the locals discount golf rates


and the surf sucks!


----------



## MarkM

vegasguy said:


> I wish our boys teams did what our girls teams do which is team travel.  Can't CA teams do that?  Save on some of the expenses by sharing rooms.  It teaches the kids responsibility and independence in my opinion.  It is preparing them for the future.


Why don't NV teams play league games locally and SoCal teams play locally?  If you want to travel for a tournament or a national event, I'm OK with that.  I'm just talking about regular league games.


----------



## vegasguy

outside! said:


> and the surf sucks!


But the DJs at the pool parties rage. What is wrong with the surf at wave pools


----------



## MarkM

vegasguy said:


> But the DJs at the pool parties rage. What is wrong with the surf at wave pools


What's a wave pool?


----------



## Desert Hound

MarkM said:


> Why don't NV teams play league games locally and SoCal teams play locally?  If you want to travel for a tournament or a national event, I'm OK with that.  I'm just talking about regular league games.


When parents sign up for DA or ECNL they know going in they will travel. For those that don't like to travel...like you, then as you said there are plenty of great teams in So Cal right? 

Both DA and ECNL are national leagues. That is how they market themselves and that is what they let the clubs know what will happen...ie you will travel. Nobody forces clubs and / or parents to play in these leagues. These forums are full of people saying there are plenty of high quality teams that are not in DA or ECNL. If that is the case...play on those teams and stay local right?


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> What's a wave pool?


This is why you travel to Vegas for soccer. its an adult play ground. Nothing beats the “beach” at Mandalay Bay.


----------



## MarkM

Desert Hound said:


> When parents sign up for DA or ECNL they know going in they will travel. For those that don't like to travel...like you, then as you said there are plenty of great teams in So Cal right?
> 
> Both DA and ECNL are national leagues. That is how they market themselves and that is what they let the clubs know what will happen...ie you will travel. Nobody forces clubs and / or parents to play in these leagues. These forums are full of people saying there are plenty of high quality teams that are not in DA or ECNL. If that is the case...play on those teams and stay local right?


Dude, that's a ridiculous response.  I'm commenting on the bad set up of the leagues for SoCal families.  I'm also advocating that the SoCal clubs to start pushing these leagues to have their regular league games only in SoCal.   

And no, there are not plenty of high quality teams that are not in DA or ECNL.


----------



## outside!

I understand that it would be a bummer for Vegas and Phoenix if the top elite leagues had a SoCal only division, but I have never seen a team from Vegas or Phoenix that was so much better than SoCal teams that it was worth going to either of those locations for a league game.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> This is why you travel to Vegas for soccer. its an adult play ground. Nothing beats the “beach” at Mandalay Bay.


Other than the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## outside!

shales1002 said:


> This is why you travel to Vegas for soccer. its an adult play ground. Nothing beats the “beach” at Mandalay Bay.


You need to like gambling, overprice drinks and cigarette smoke to enjoy Vegas. The last time I was in Vegas for an adults trip, we were all in bed snoring by 8:30 PM. I can't think of any SoCal beach that is worse than the "beach" at Mandalay where they yell at you for body surfing.


----------



## vegasguy

It is a choice and no one is forced and the better Vegas teams travel and then they have teams come here by choice.  

A beach with cocktail service, and concerts is ok by me.  Plus if I am going to surf it will be north of socal.


----------



## MarkM

vegasguy said:


> It is a choice and no one is forced and the better Vegas teams travel and then they have teams come here by choice.
> 
> A beach with cocktail service, and concerts is ok by me.  Plus if I am going to surf it will be north of socal.


You're right.  It is a choice.  I just want SoCal clubs to make better choices when setting up these leagues.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> You're right.  It is a choice.  I just want SoCal clubs to make better choices when setting up these leagues.


SoCal is setting up the leagues other than the bogus DPL. How is that a better choice?


----------



## GoWest

MarkM said:


> I'm also advocating that the SoCal clubs to start pushing these leagues to have their regular league games only in SoCal.


That's really not hard to do. A few clubs here simply need to make a phone call, to DA or ECNL and voice their concerns that SoCal families don't need to travel and it's a done deal. I can only imagine NorCal feels the same?


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> That's really not hard to do. A few clubs here simply need to make a phone call, to DA or ECNL and voice their concerns that SoCal families don't need to travel and it's a done deal. I can only imagine NorCal feels the same?


A part of the experience is the travel component. The only complaints I’m seeing in NorCal are about GDA and traveling to blow someone out the water. That’s not happening in NV or AZ for the majority of teams.We will let you guys keep thinking we are an easy win if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Desert Hound

MarkM said:


> You're right.  It is a choice.  I just want SoCal clubs to make better choices when setting up these leagues.


They are not the ones setting up these leagues. But they are certainly the ones signing on to these "national leagues". 

I also hear people (not you) complaining about having to travel for playoffs. Many stating well we are the best...playoffs should be here. Again...these are national leagues and the playoffs should be held in different venues/states. 

It seems to me the clubs like the prestige of playing in a national league...as do most of the parents. If they didn't then these clubs and parents would not be so eager to join and then have to travel. 

Go stop by the Slammers website. Very quickly you will find out how many state, regional and more importantly to them national championships they have. Clubs and parents want these leagues and certainly seem willing to travel to play in them. Correct me if I am wrong but there seems to be at least a little demand for it


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> SoCal is setting up the leagues other than the bogus DPL. How is that a better choice?


My confusion - I should have said "join."  They should have told DA and ECNL that they will join, but only if you keep the conference games local.


----------



## Desert Hound

MarkM said:


> My confusion - I should have said "join."  They should have told DA and ECNL that they will join, but only if you keep the conference games local.


At that point though...if they only wanted to keep things local, then why join DA or ECNL in the first place. So Cal had some great leagues in place before ECNL came around and those were certainly local. 

Clearly the clubs and parents wanted something more at that time. The idea of being in a national league was attractive. Clubs were offered spots in ECNL, some turned it down. Later when clubs realized ECNL was a quality product then more clubs wanted in. Unfortunately by that time that ship had sailed and they were on the outside looking in.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> A part of the experience is the travel component. The only complaints I’m seeing in NorCal are about GDA and traveling to blow someone out the water. That’s not happening in NV or AZ for the majority of teams.We will let you guys keep thinking we are an easy win if that makes you feel better.


I like the travel component - in limited doses.  Don't need it for league games - just a few national events.   I too feel bad for the NorCal parents.  Traveling to Idaho?  You got to be kidding me.

37-63-29


----------



## vegasguy

You are right preparing your child for the future by being responsible and traveling independently is a bad thing.  I really want to got to college and pack his books every day for college I also (if he is fortunate enough) want to make sure his gloves guards and boots are ready for his training while in college.  I may live in the dorm with him. 
My son has been traveling to camps where he is responsible for himself, traveling by plane for a bit without me walking down the jetway with him since he was 10.  I think it makes him a better person.  Heat girls team travel and responsible to get to bed, wake up and be prepared all on their own and when they break the rules their are real consequences.  This is part of the ECNL experience.  Parents do not need to travel and Heat is developing more than athletes.  
I choose to let my child travel to play again our it is our choice and the choice of many others.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> I like the travel component - in limited doses.  Don't need it for league games - just a few national events.   I too feel bad for the NorCal parents.  Traveling to Idaho?  You got to be kidding me.
> 
> 37-63-29


Thanks for the *2016/17 *stats when ECNL was truly the best and the majority of SoCal talent was playing in 8 clubs. NV Definitely won ALOT more this season! Hell, Heat 04 lost 1 game in league and allowed 6 or 7 goals the entire season per TopDrawer Soccer. Three of the goals came when GK was at national camp.  So, thanks dilution! Playing field has been leveled!

As Vegas guy stated, Heat team travels. There’s a lot to be learned from that experience. Especially money management. DDs become real cheap when they have to spend money.


----------



## Really!?!

shales1002 said:


> Thanks for the *2016/17 *stats when ECNL was truly the best and the majority of SoCal talent was playing in 8 clubs. NV Definitely won ALOT more this season! Hell, Heat 04 lost 1 game in league and allowed 6 or 7 goals the entire season per TopDrawer Soccer. Three of the goals came when GK was at national camp.  So, thanks dilution! Playing field has been leveled!
> 
> As Vegas guy stated, Heat team travels. There’s a lot to be learned from that experience. Especially money management. DDs become real cheap when they have to spend money.


Gotta love that GK unless you are playing against her!


----------



## GoWest

Surf.....in or out......?

http://www.surfsoccer.com/teams/girls-2018-19/


----------



## Bruddah IZ

GoWest said:


> Surf.....in or out......?
> 
> http://www.surfsoccer.com/teams/girls-2018-19/


Surf Cup Sports is the Tournament generator.  They $ignificantly support Surf the Soccer Club .  Brilliant $tuff


----------



## MakeAPlay

shales1002 said:


> A part of the experience is the travel component. The only complaints I’m seeing in NorCal are about GDA and traveling to blow someone out the water. That’s not happening in NV or AZ for the majority of teams.We will let you guys keep thinking we are an easy win if that makes you feel better.


I agree with you.  Traveling for league games and showcases in the ECNL SW conference made the transition to the travel at high level D1 much easier and more familiar to my player.  Good luck to you and your player.

Vegas , NorCal and Phoenix were always nice trips.


----------



## GoWest

BigSoccer said:


> Is there another club there with quality on the boys and girls side to make it easier?


@BigSoccer - a good question. There are a couple clubs that potentially might work:

Albion SC LV all age groups on boys / girls sides:
http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/club.aspx?ClubID=27060

LVSA all age groups in boys / girls sides but I think they were kicked out of ECNL a few years ago?
http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/club.aspx?ClubID=4238

Players all age groups on boys side. Missing oldest team on girls side but easy fix for 2019-2020 season:
http://home.gotsoccer.com/rankings/club.aspx?ClubID=4266

So, it looks like there are options but.....
1) Do the clubs have any interest in ECNL?
2) Can they be competitive reasonably soon or is market too shallow?
3) Is ECNL interested enough to take a chance?

Two clubs / games in Vegas would seem more palatable IMO as far as travel goes.


----------



## vegasguy

Albion has good girls teams at 05 as lower but some of it is manufactured the way the guest players around (i.e. if an 07 team plays in an 06 level game they play there 06s with the 07s).  It isn't a bad thing as kids are getting playing time but if they play other 07 teams playing up there is an advantage not recognized by rankings.  On the boys side they seem to be lower tiered and may have never played the top team in Vegas.  That may have changed with June tryouts.  The landscape changes annually here.

LVSA lost their girls ECNL not sure why they lost it.  May have been competitive may have been coach movement may have been something else.  Boys side is strong, girls is strong in at least 3 age groups.  Rough time at regionals though.   Two teams at USYS Nationals again is no small feat.  Congratulations.  Not sure ECNL would bring both sides back.  

Players was either dropped or dropped out of Surf.  The last weekend of league play was rough where they either did not have enough to field a team due to what ever or just failed to field enough players in a few of the age groups.  04s are solid as well as a couple olders.  Not sure on the girls side outside youngers are solid in some ages but depth may be an issue here. 

Downtown made some big coaching moves this year not sure how that worked out for tryouts and newly built teams.  It is 106 here so playing is sparse I am sure for a bit.  Plus we are a shallow pool and most still play with their friends or gravitate to better squads making 1 or 2 in each age group the bigs dogs and others fighting to get better (not a bad thing just harder to develop players in older age groups).

Vegas needs an ECNL club.  There are very good players coming out of the NV desert.  Kids playing at the National level (2 boys who moved to DA recently now scoring for USYNT)  2 keepers playing in girls USNT camps.  Many others being recruited to MLS DA's from LA, RSL, Seattle and Dallas. travel is not the easiest but you can not cut out exposure to a city of our size.  Sometimes we can get to SD in less time than LA teams based traffic flow.


----------



## FourFourTwo

It looks like Randy Brown's 03 team has re-branded themselves as Strikers FC IE ECNL 03. Does this mean Strikers FC will have 2 03 ECNL teams?


----------



## VegasParent

vegasguy said:


> Albion has good girls teams at 05 as lower but some of it is manufactured the way the guest players around (i.e. if an 07 team plays in an 06 level game they play there 06s with the 07s).  It isn't a bad thing as kids are getting playing time but if they play other 07 teams playing up there is an advantage not recognized by rankings.  On the boys side they seem to be lower tiered and may have never played the top team in Vegas.  That may have changed with June tryouts.  The landscape changes annually here.
> 
> LVSA lost their girls ECNL not sure why they lost it.  May have been competitive may have been coach movement may have been something else.  Boys side is strong, girls is strong in at least 3 age groups.  Rough time at regionals though.   Two teams at USYS Nationals again is no small feat.  Congratulations.  Not sure ECNL would bring both sides back.
> 
> Players was either dropped or dropped out of Surf.  The last weekend of league play was rough where they either did not have enough to field a team due to what ever or just failed to field enough players in a few of the age groups.  04s are solid as well as a couple olders.  Not sure on the girls side outside youngers are solid in some ages but depth may be an issue here.
> 
> Downtown made some big coaching moves this year not sure how that worked out for tryouts and newly built teams.  It is 106 here so playing is sparse I am sure for a bit.  Plus we are a shallow pool and most still play with their friends or gravitate to better squads making 1 or 2 in each age group the bigs dogs and others fighting to get better (not a bad thing just harder to develop players in older age groups).
> 
> Vegas needs an ECNL club.  There are very good players coming out of the NV desert.  Kids playing at the National level (2 boys who moved to DA recently now scoring


That’s not completely accurate in regards to the Albion LV 07 team. There are a few 07’s on the Albion LV 06’s and when the 07’s play in an event that the 06’s are not in those 07’s will go play with that team. In the events where that team played up no 06 players played with them only the 07’s.  I agree with your the rest of your statement. Although Heat will do there best to not let another Vegas club get ECNL.


----------



## BigSoccer

Why does Heat block other Vegas ECNL clubs?

IMO if an older player playing up on a team comes down to there age group to play in an age proper tournament they have the advantage as they must be talented enough to be playing up.  If the younger team is short rostered due to vacations or injuries of players  it seems fair enough as we all want our kids to get extra playing time.  If the player coming down is taking playing time from another rostered player and starting or playing more than the rostered that might be a different story.  Either way totally within the rules and many clubs do it.  ECNL can dual roster can't they.

The last line in the statement sounds like bad blood between Albion and Vegas Heat.


----------



## shales1002

VegasParent said:


> That’s not completely accurate in regards to the Albion LV 07 team. There are a few 07’s on the Albion LV 06’s and when the 07’s play in an event that the 06’s are not in those 07’s will go play with that team. In the events where that team played up no 06 players played with them only the 07’s.  I agree with your the rest of your statement. Although Heat will do there best to not let another Vegas club get ECNL.


You were doing okay until the last line. Bitter much ?  Heat is not in control of who gets ECNL. Weren’t the Albion folks claiming they had the pathway to DA because they were affiliated with Albion San Diego. The dust is settling now and the olders are not competitive. That’s not to say they don’t have good players. Too players usually go to Heat or LVSA . Albion is 3 on the list. The 06’ group is awesome. The youngers are pretty strong. @BigSoccer Heat’s former ECNL director started Albion. Nice person in my opinion. But keep it real @VegasParent.


----------



## VegasParent

BigSoccer said:


> Why does Heat block other Vegas ECNL clubs?
> 
> IMO if an older player playing up on a team comes down to there age group to play in an age proper tournament they have the advantage as they must be talented enough to be playing up.  If the younger team is short rostered due to vacations or injuries of players  it seems fair enough as we all want our kids to get extra playing time.  If the player coming down is taking playing time from another rostered player and starting or playing more than the rostered that might be a different story.  Either way totally within the rules and many clubs do it.  ECNL can dual roster can't they.
> 
> The last line in the statement sounds like bad blood between Albion and Vegas Heat.


While there is bad blood between the two clubs my last statement was not about Albion only but any Vegas club. Heat being the only ECNL club in town is their ace in hole and they want to keep it that way.


----------



## VegasParent

shales1002 said:


> You were doing okay until the last line. Bitter much ?  Heat is not in control of who gets ECNL. Weren’t the Albion folks claiming they had the pathway to DA because they were affiliated with Albion San Diego. The dust is settling now and the olders are not competitive. That’s not to say they don’t have good players. Too players usually go to Heat or LVSA . Albion is 3 on the list. The 06’ group is awesome. The youngers are pretty strong. @BigSoccer Heat’s former ECNL director started Albion. Nice person in my opinion. But keep it real @VegasParent.


Heat may not be in complete control but having a coach on the ECNL board  helps. We’ve seen plenty of comments on this board about how Socal ECNL clubs kept other clubs (Legends) out of ECNL so let’s not pretend that it doesn’t happen. And no I’m not bitter. I’m friends with many parents and coaches at Heat. I’m keeping it real as you said. I left Heat because I didn’t like the direction the 06 team was going and my kid is in a much better spot now. It’s about the coach not the patch. Heat wasn’t always the big dog in Vegas and like vegasguy said it always changes.


----------



## shales1002

VegasParent said:


> While there is bad blood between the two clubs my last statement was not about Albion only but any Vegas club. Heat being the only ECNL club in town is their ace in hole and they want to keep it that way.


Remember LVSA had it and lost it. Truly that’s the the only other club in town who could actually be competitive in ECNL. They have more than a few competitive teams.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> Remember LVSA had it and lost it. Truly that’s the the only other club in town who could actually be competitive in ECNL. They have more than a few competitive teams.


How did they lose it? They seem to have some pretty good teams. Did they walk away or were they forced out?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> How did they lose it? They seem to have some pretty good teams. Did they walk away or were they forced out?


Their teams across all age groups but one were getting mopped up by the rest of the Southwest conference.


----------



## shales1002

VegasParent said:


> Heat may not be in complete control but having a coach on the ECNL board  helps. We’ve seen plenty of comments on this board about how Socal ECNL clubs kept other clubs (Legends) out of ECNL so let’s not pretend that it doesn’t happen. And no I’m not bitter. I’m friends with many parents and coaches at Heat. I’m keeping it real as you said. I left Heat because I didn’t like the direction the 06 team was going and my kid is in a much better spot now. It’s about the coach not the patch. Heat wasn’t always the big dog in Vegas and like vegasguy said it always changes.



The board position came about only this season. I believe a SoCal club held it until this last season. Glad your kid is in a better spot as the 06 team is NICE. However, the coach on that team has quite the reputation. I’m sure some would say he’s passionate but I’ll go with built up anger. Either you love him or hate him. The other half is very likable.


----------



## shales1002

Desert Hound said:


> How did they lose it? They seem to have some pretty good teams. Did they walk away or were they forced out?


Forced out. They were on probation for several years before they got the ax.


----------



## VegasParent

shales1002 said:


> Remember LVSA had it and lost it. Truly that’s the the only other club in town who could actually be competitive in ECNL. They have more than a few competitive teams.


They have 2 competitive teams, the 04 and 03 teams. I’m not advocating that Albion is ready to compete in all ages in ECNL but are heading in the right direction and since a lot of parents (not saying you) are chasing the patch, any club in Vegas getting ECNL could draw some talent.


----------



## VegasParent

shales1002 said:


> The board position came about only this season. I believe a SoCal club held it until this last season. Glad your kid is in a better spot as the 06 team is NICE. However, the coach on that team has quite the reputation. I’m sure some would say he’s passionate but I’ll go with built up anger. Either you love him or hate him. The other half is very likable.


Yes he does have a rep but the same could be said about your coach. The word I would use is not very nice so I won’t type it. What I will say about the Albion coach is that he is a fantastic trainer and he gets the most out of his players. I agree that he needs to tone it down some on the sidelines but he is passionate about the game. And I’ve said before on here that I believe your kid is an absolute phenom and would be scouted no matter where she played. I hear the Albion 03 team needs a keeper.


----------



## shales1002

VegasParent said:


> They have 2 competitive teams, the 04 and 03 teams. I’m not advocating that Albion is ready to compete in all ages in ECNL but are heading in the right direction and since a lot of parents (not saying you) are chasing the patch, any club in Vegas getting ECNL could draw some talent.


I was thinking LVSA  boys side too. Parents like to chase the patch regardless. But do you honestly think we have the population to accommodate? Exhibit A ... Arizona. Sorry friends in Arizona but 4 elite clubs... that’s going to be rough.


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> I was thinking LVSA  boys side too. Parents like to chase the patch regardless. But do you honestly think we have the population to accommodate? Exhibit A ... Arizona. Sorry friends in Arizona but 4 elite clubs... that’s going to be rough.


In theory it is 6 "elite" clubs. 2 da, 2 ecnl, and 2 dpl. And no we don't have enough players for those types of teams. Both the ecnl and dpl teams are teams I think will struggle.

For AZ I toss DPL in the "elite" boat. Like ECNL they get to play So Cal teams vs playing AZ competition.  So definitely a step up. Further there are some very good So Cal DPL teams.

Long story short that is why I say from an AZ perspective in theory we have 6 "elite" clubs.


----------



## vegasguy

LVSA has the boys side for sure at the 03s.  Again at regional finals. Their 02s and 01s are solid and then 00's dominance moves to Downtown (used to be Heat players).  Heat is the deepest though on the boys.  04 National Runners up moved to ECNL.  State 04s took second I believe.  03s were state runners up 17 NPL runners up to LVSA 03 went to ECNL/NPL Regional Final event this year.  03 State second in state this year and President Cup National Finalists.  02s were state champs last year now ECNL and went to ECNL/NPL Regional Finals. 02 State Team this years runners up and President Cup National Finalist.  Girls 05s first and second in State Cup.  02's State team were State Cup winners.  

Albion is coming up fast and I am sure they grew in team volume we will see how in translates depth wise.  Again a city our size is a shallow pool so we deal with change every year as players move around to be on the perceived #1.  But we all don't play each other so it is often a perception.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> In theory it is 6 "elite" clubs. 2 da, 2 ecnl, and 2 dpl. And no we don't have enough players for those types of teams. Both the ecnl and dpl teams are teams I think will struggle.
> 
> For AZ I toss DPL in the "elite" boat. Like ECNL they get to play So Cal teams vs playing AZ competition.  So definitely a step up. Further there are some very good So Cal DPL teams.
> 
> Long story short that is why I say from an AZ perspective in theory we have 6 "elite" clubs.


I am sorry but Not one DPL team is elite.


----------



## Anomaly

We've moved on from club so I'm not too caught up with all of the movement and developments in the Vegas scene, but based off of our experience in the past and what my DD still says, we don't think there is enough of a player pool to have more than one ECNL club in the valley. It is insane how many clubs have popped up in the past two seasons alone. We simply do not have enough kids to field multiple competitive teams, especially for the cost right now.

Now, if club soccer wasn't so expensive, I know for a fact the Vegas talent pool would grow dramatically. I know of a few kids that never would have gotten the opportunities they had because club was so expensive, but luckily local coaches/families recognized their talent and alleviated some fees. Hell, I believe Nevada as a whole is just now starting to jump on the train of making ODP closer to "free-to-play".  Nevertheless, I guess that is more of a nationwide issue than just a Vegas issue. But until it is resolved, I cannot see the point of having multiple ECNL clubs in the current soccer climate in Vegas.

Too bad all the clubs can't be buddy-buddy and work together to create a single club with an academy-like system that focuses on the development of all the kids from a young age. Pigs would fly before that ever happens anywhere, though!


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> I am sorry but Not one DPL team is elite.


Perhaps one.  Beach's 03 DPL team is #28 in the county (per YSR) and just made the National Cup finals.   http://championships.usyouthsoccer.org/nationals/2018_15u_girls_preview/#Region_IV


----------



## Desert Hound

MakeAPlay said:


> I am sorry but Not one DPL team is elite.


That is why I had elite spelled "elite". 

Now in Az soccer it is higher level vs playing just Az teams...but I do not mean to imply DPL is elite


----------



## Desert Hound

MakeAPlay said:


> I am sorry but Not one DPL team is elite.


I really don't see elite teams by and large in the SW ECNL. Now certain age groups have some very good teams. Just saying overall and in my DD age group no.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> I really don't see elite teams by and large in the SW ECNL. Now certain age groups have some very good teams. Just saying overall and in my DD age group no.



Honestly most club players are rec players but that is another conversation.  When ODP mattered few states could field a decent team of 11 let alone enough for an entire roster.  If you want to really go there you can distill the entire Southwest conference in ECNL, GDA and any other league to about 24-40 elite players across the entire age group and maybe 3-4 unicorns that will actually be impact players at the highest levels of college and that may be pro players.

But that is only if we are being honest.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Perhaps one.  Beach's 03 DPL team is #28 in the county (per YSR) and just made the National Cup finals.   http://championships.usyouthsoccer.org/nationals/2018_15u_girls_preview/#Region_IV


Those rankings are meaningless and National Cup past U12/13 is a third tier tournament.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> Those rankings are meaningless and National Cup past U12/13 is a third tier tournament.


I agree. Non of the DA or ECNL teams get properly rated in any of the rating sites.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Simisoccerfan said:


> I agree. Non of the DA or ECNL teams get properly rated in any of the rating sites.


6 years ago when my player was a U14 player ECNL started a U14 division and most of the best players were no longer playing National Cup and non ECNL tournaments other than Surf Cup and Players Showcase in Vegas.  Those teams didn’t get all of the tournament rankings points so they threw off the rankings.  It didn’t matter though as it was clear on the field which teams were better.  At the end of the day who really cares about the rankings as only 3 things really matter from club past ULittles.

1. Is your player getting better?

2. Is your player getting exposure if it is THEIR goal to play at the next level.

3. Are they having fun? (That’s the only way they will make it through the distractions along the way ).

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> 6 years ago when my player was a U14 player ECNL started a U14 division and most of the best players were no longer playing National Cup and non ECNL tournaments other than Surf Cup and Players Showcase in Vegas.  Those teams didn’t get all of the tournament rankings points so they threw off the rankings.


YSR is based on head to head play, not tournament ranking points.  Its algorithm is better than an RPI in my view (and as you know I've spent a lot of time studying soccer RPIs).  Enough fully-staffed ECNL teams play against non-ECNL competition (at Surf and Players) that the algorithm should be reasonably accurate on the national level.  The only issue, as @Simisoccerfan points out, is the DA teams because they haven't (until next week apparently) been playing non-DA teams.  Even taking that into account, I would guess that a top 28 team in YSR could be one of the top 40 teams in the US.  With millions of kids playing in youth soccer leagues every year I consider that an elite level.  But I understand your definition of elite (teams full of players who will make an impact in college and beyond) may be different than mine.  In any event, the vast majority of DPL teams wouldn't satisfy even my definition of elite.  That Beach team is the stand out.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I agree that their needs to be games between DA and non DA teams in order for YSR to know how to place DA teams in this ranking system.


----------



## Soccer43

the DA isn't interested in having their teams ranked anywhere .  What would be the point?


----------



## GoWest

The 2018-2019 season is almost upon us. The ECNL SW conference season, it seems with the addition of some good to great clubs and roster rebuilds for several teams, that SoCal will be back on track in ALL age groups to seek a national championship trophy.

Blues and Slammers earned ECNL national championships in 3 age groups while others more so ended up "pretenders not contenders" --- Some questions going into the season:

• Will Blues Baker continue their dominant run?
• Will LAFC dominate like they did in GDA?
• Will FC Heat U15 prove to be a legit contender?
• Will LA Breakers make their presence known in a big way if the rumors of GDA defections to their rosters proves true?

IMHO here's my take on the top four teams in each age group listed in order of predicted finish:

U15
Blues
LAFC
Slammers
Heat

U16
Slammers
LAFC
Strikers
Arsenal

U17
LAFC
Blues
Slammers
Strikers

U18
Blues
Slammers
LAFC
Arsenal

Just my take but it's always fun to prognosticate LOL


----------



## SocalPapa

GoWest said:


> U17
> LAFC
> Blues
> Slammers
> Strikers


LAFC's U17's above Blues?  A bold prediction.  Did LAFC get more of Blues' players or something?  Their 16/17 DA team was good this season but a lot of those girls will be playing U18 ECNL, right?


----------



## Mystery Train

SocalPapa said:


> LAFC's U17's above Blues?  A bold prediction.  Did LAFC get more of Blues' players or something?  Their 16/17 DA team was good this season but a lot of those girls will be playing U18 ECNL, right?


I'd be hard pressed to pick many U18 teams over BluesU17s. They are that good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

GoWest said:


> The 2018-2019 season is almost upon us. The ECNL SW conference season, it seems with the addition of some good to great clubs and roster rebuilds for several teams, that SoCal will be back on track in ALL age groups to seek a national championship trophy.
> 
> Blues and Slammers earned ECNL national championships in 3 age groups while others more so ended up "pretenders not contenders" --- Some questions going into the season:
> 
> • Will Blues Baker continue their dominant run?
> • Will LAFC dominate like they did in GDA?
> • Will FC Heat U15 prove to be a legit contender?
> • Will LA Breakers make their presence known in a big way if the rumors of GDA defections to their rosters proves true?
> 
> IMHO here's my take on the top four teams in each age group listed in order of predicted finish:
> 
> U15
> Blues
> LAFC
> Slammers
> Heat
> 
> U16
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Strikers
> Arsenal
> 
> U17
> LAFC
> Blues
> Slammers
> Strikers
> 
> U18
> Blues
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Arsenal
> 
> Just my take but it's always fun to prognosticate LOL


U17 Strikers?


----------



## GoWest

SocalPapa said:


> LAFC's U17's above Blues?  A bold prediction.  Did LAFC get more of Blues' players or something?  Their 16/17 DA team was good this season but a lot of those girls will be playing U18 ECNL, right?





Mystery Train said:


> I'd be hard pressed to pick many U18 teams over BluesU17s. They are that good.


Agree with both they are a fantastic team. This is just my guess. I have not seen any rosters but we 'hear things' about potential roster changes, age grouping spits, etc. Maybe LAFC over Blues is a stretch....


----------



## Toepoke

GoWest said:


> ...IMHO here's my take on the top four teams in each age group listed in order of predicted finish:
> 
> U18
> Blues
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Arsenal
> 
> Just my take but it's always fun to prognosticate LOL


My sleeper pick for this group would be Strikers. They looked good at Surf Cup and definitely added some talent. Made it to the finals in Super Black but lost to a very good Davis Legacy team that lost to Blues in the ECNL U17 finals. Arsenal also added a couple new girls to the roster that played well for them. I don't see the winner of this group going undefeated but knocking Blues out of the top spot will be tough. It's going to be a battle to earn the second automatic qualifying spot and fun to watch.


----------



## GoWest

Sheriff Joe said:


> U17 Strikers?


Another guess but they had a pretty good U16 season earning Champ League position. Maybe they can replicate last season? My guess is they will. Again, I haven't seen any rosters but with all the roster movement rumors, it's nothing more than a guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

GoWest said:


> Another guess but they had a pretty good U16 season earning Champ League position. Maybe they can replicate last season? My guess is they will. Again, I haven't seen any rosters but with all the roster movement rumors, it's nothing more than a guess.


Teri is the coach?
They had been at the bottom not that long ago if it is the same team.


----------



## GoWest

Toepoke said:


> My sleeper pick for this group would be Strikers. They looked good at Surf Cup and definitely added some talent. Made it to the finals in Super Black but lost to a very good Davis Legacy team that lost to Blues in the ECNL U17 finals. Arsenal also added a couple new girls to the roster that played well for them. I don't see the winner of this group going undefeated but knocking Blues out of the top spot will be tough. It's going to be a battle to earn the second automatic qualifying spot and fun to watch.


You may be right. Strikers was competitive at this age group last season especially early on. Like you mentioned, only two slots available for U18's but I have heard that ECNL is considering adding a couple wildcard opportunities like U14. I don't see any updates to their 'post season competition' rules yet but I think that would be a nice addition. I know there may be some seniors that want / need to move on potentially for college but adding a couple teams IMHO wouldn't be that great a burden? There should be a rule update soon.


----------



## GoWest

Sheriff Joe said:


> Teri is the coach?
> They had been at the bottom not that long ago if it is the same team.


Coach Terri Patraw, yeah maybe but I'm not 100% certain. She was a Strikers coach last year if memory serves. I think she wrote a book One Thousand Showers or something like that? If they were at the bottom a season or three ago as you suggested, then that team is showing improvement it would seem.


----------



## Toepoke

GoWest said:


> You may be right. Strikers was competitive at this age group last season especially early on. Like you mentioned, only two slots available for U18's but I have heard that ECNL is considering adding a couple wildcard opportunities like U14. I don't see any updates to their 'post season competition' rules yet but I think that would be a nice addition. I know there may be some seniors that want / need to move on potentially for college but adding a couple teams IMHO wouldn't be that great a burden? There should be a rule update soon.


I heard the same about the addition of wildcard spots for U18's. I could definitely see a team from the SW conference at least one of those spots.


----------



## SocalPapa

I've been impressed with what I've seen of Terri Patraw since she came to town a couple seasons ago.  All of her teams have improved since she took them over.  Her 02 SCDSL team was the #1 overall Europa team last season and will play Discovery this year (as Blues).  And, as mentioned above, her Strikers 02 and 01 ECNL teams are thriving.  Not many club soccer coaches around with Pac 12 head coaching experience (ASU). I'm surprised she doesn't get that much recognition.  Maybe she will if her teams do as well as predicted this season.


----------



## GoWest

SocalPapa said:


> I've been impressed with what I've seen of Terri Patraw since she came to town a couple seasons ago.  All of her teams have improved since she took them over.  Her 02 SCDSL team was the #1 overall Europa team last season and will play Discovery this year (as Blues).  And, as mentioned above, her Strikers 02 and 01 ECNL teams are thriving.  Not many club soccer coaches around with Pac 12 head coaching experience (ASU). I'm surprised she doesn't get that much recognition.  Maybe she will if her teams do as well as predicted this season.


I hear she's a good coach. Strikers has some good players so this next season may be a good one for them as a club.

Speaking of 'next season,' anyone hear anything about the ECNL schedule and anticipated posting?


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> I hear she's a good coach. Strikers has some good players so this next season may be a good one for them as a club.
> 
> Speaking of 'next season,' anyone hear anything about the ECNL schedule and anticipated posting?



Schedule is now in the hands of DOC. Not posted online.

I also let that Pretender comment earlier in the week slide by. Great group of girls in Vegas. They just beat Blues last week at Surf Cup. Blues is a good team; a lot of girls with DA patches on their jerseys.  We shall see how your predictions fair.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> Schedule is now in the hands of DOC. Not posted online.
> 
> I also let that Pretender comment earlier in the week slide by. Great group of girls in Vegas. They just beat Blues last week at Surf Cup. Blues is a good team; a lot of girls with DA patches on their jerseys.  We shall see how your predictions fair.


Thanks. With games on the horizon would be nice to know sooner than later.

LOL Thanks for letting it 'slide by' and of course waiting until after (I looked at the results of Vegas versus Blues ... FC Heat 04?) getting a win to respond with confidence  Last season the perfect storm for historically underperforming clubs in the SW ECNL conference was upon us basically leaving a Showcase to NAL level of competitive teams IMHO. Many great players but many SoCal teams that scrambled to fill the roster void lacked cohesion and chemistry. Lots of great players in Vegas and Phoenix but I don't know anyone that actually believed they would perform well enough down the stretch to finish with a trophy. Lotsa good talent no doubt. You seem to think at least one age group will sustain a high level of play so best of everything to you and your player. The league as a whole will be deeper I anticipate from what I have heard due to a rebalancing of rosters following last seasons chaos. I think we are all anticipating a great 2018-2019 season!

Again, best of everything to you and your player!


----------



## Lvdepech

U16
Didn't take into account a couple changes
Top tier predictions
Slammers
Lafc slammers(formerly da)
Blues(formerly strikers)

2nd tier
Arsenal
Strikers
La breakers
Heat

3rd tier
Az arsenal
Del Mar
Phx rising


QUOTE="GoWest, post: 215096, member: 2716"]The 2018-2019 season is almost upon us. The ECNL SW conference season, it seems with the addition of some good to great clubs and roster rebuilds for several teams, that SoCal will be back on track in ALL age groups to seek a national championship trophy.

Blues and Slammers earned ECNL national championships in 3 age groups while others more so ended up "pretenders not contenders" --- Some questions going into the season:

• Will Blues Baker continue their dominant run?
• Will LAFC dominate like they did in GDA?
• Will FC Heat U15 prove to be a legit contender?
• Will LA Breakers make their presence known in a big way if the rumors of GDA defections to their rosters proves true?

IMHO here's my take on the top four teams in each age group listed in order of predicted finish:

U15
Blues
LAFC
Slammers
Heat

U16
Slammers
LAFC
Strikers
Arsenal

U17
LAFC
Blues
Slammers
Strikers

U18
Blues
Slammers
LAFC
Arsenal

Just my take but it's always fun to prognosticate LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoWest

Lvdepech said:


> U16
> Didn't take into account a couple changes
> Top tier predictions
> Slammers
> Lafc slammers(formerly da)
> Blues(formerly strikers)
> 
> 2nd tier
> Arsenal
> Strikers
> La breakers
> Heat
> 
> 3rd tier
> Az arsenal
> Del Mar
> Phx rising
> 
> 
> QUOTE="GoWest, post: 215096, member: 2716"]The 2018-2019 season is almost upon us. The ECNL SW conference season, it seems with the addition of some good to great clubs and roster rebuilds for several teams, that SoCal will be back on track in ALL age groups to seek a national championship trophy.
> 
> Blues and Slammers earned ECNL national championships in 3 age groups while others more so ended up "pretenders not contenders" --- Some questions going into the season:
> 
> • Will Blues Baker continue their dominant run?
> • Will LAFC dominate like they did in GDA?
> • Will FC Heat U15 prove to be a legit contender?
> • Will LA Breakers make their presence known in a big way if the rumors of GDA defections to their rosters proves true?
> 
> IMHO here's my take on the top four teams in each age group listed in order of predicted finish:
> 
> U15
> Blues
> LAFC
> Slammers
> Heat
> 
> U16
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Strikers
> Arsenal
> 
> U17
> LAFC
> Blues
> Slammers
> Strikers
> 
> U18
> Blues
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Arsenal
> 
> Just my take but it's always fun to prognosticate LOL


So that really good Strikers u15 (2017 season) all moved to Blues this season? RB have anything to do with that? That's an interesting move IMHO.


----------



## Kicker4Life

GoWest said:


> So that really good Strikers u15 (2017 season) all moved to Blues this season? RB have anything to do with that? That's an interesting move IMHO.


Probably more to do with their coach moving from Strikers to Blues!


----------



## Lvdepech

It looks like no ecnl this year for RB


----------



## GoWest

Unrelated...I love this time of year with club training kicking into high gear, private training schedule updated and league games on the horizon! College teams showing off their new recruits and hitting the pitch in anticipation of the season. NAIA to D1 all raring to go. It's all good! Just love it!


----------



## Toepoke

GoWest said:


> Speaking of 'next season,' anyone hear anything about the ECNL schedule and anticipated posting?


Opening weekend is 8/25-26. Full schedule should be released next week but all clubs DOC's have the schedule.


----------



## GoWest

Toepoke said:


> Opening weekend is 8/25-26. Full schedule should be released next week but all clubs DOC's have the schedule.


Schedule's are posted as of this morning:

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-conference/

Click on your club page link, then click on schedule link just below address.


----------



## Toepoke

GoWest said:


> Schedule's are posted as of this morning:
> 
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-conference/
> 
> Click on your club page link, then click on schedule link just below address.


It seems they still may be working on it as several games don't have location or time listed.


----------



## GoWest

Toepoke said:


> It seems they still may be working on it as several games don't have location or time listed.


It looks that way. I am happy that we have some dates to look at and plan around for the time being.


----------



## GoWest

League play starts this weekend for many SW conference teams. I'm looking for that LA Breakers crew to get one 'shocker' before the weekend is over. So far it looks like a pretty normal opening weekend as teams begin working on getting their rhythm as the season moves on.


----------



## Soccer43

Looks like LA Breakers still has one more opportunity today to get that "shocker" althought they did better in the younger ages.  How come it always takes Blues so long to post their scores?


----------



## Lvdepech

Normal weekend....u16 blues draws with az Arsenal teal....that's a shocker


----------



## Mystery Train

GoWest said:


> I'm looking for that LA Breakers crew to get one 'shocker' before the weekend is over.


Dang, you called it.  Not sure which age group you were predicting but U17 Breakers taking down LAFC Slammers (last year's first place SW DA team) today is a surprise.  The majority of those LAFC Slammers 02 players were starters on that DA 01/02 team... sure to fire up the anti-DA crowd in the ECNL v DA threads.


----------



## OldSpeed

Mystery Train said:


> Dang, you called it.  Not sure which age group you were predicting but U17 Breakers taking down LAFC Slammers (last year's first place SW DA team) today is a surprise.  The majority of those LAFC Slammers 02 players were starters on that DA 01/02 team... sure to fire up the anti-DA crowd in the ECNL v DA threads.


LAFC Keeper received a red card on a 1v1 challenge so Slammers played down a man for a good amount of time.


----------



## Dos Equis

Mystery Train said:


> Dang, you called it.  Not sure which age group you were predicting but U17 Breakers taking down LAFC Slammers (last year's first place SW DA team) today is a surprise.  The majority of those LAFC Slammers 02 players were starters on that DA 01/02 team... sure to fire up the anti-DA crowd in the ECNL v DA threads.


It lends credibility to the claim that there are (or were) a lot of talented players that play in neither ECNL nor DA, since a lot of this team's roster seems to be former Westside Breakers (SCDSL), Real Socal/SCV (DPL and SCDSL), Fram (CSL) and others (based on a cursory look at the names and a quick Google search). 



OldSpeed said:


> LAFC Keeper received a red card on a 1v1 challenge so Slammers played down a man for a good amount of time.


No doubt being a man down impacts anyone, but the LA Breakers have done well in the games that are listed for them since June on the YSR site, scoring a lot of goals.  I would not make too much of any single soccer game, but the evidence suggests this team has enough talent to compete.

Or, our current state of affairs has diluted talent and resulted in more parity than ever before -- the exact opposite of the concentration of talent/elite players that US Soccer wanted/needed to accomplish with the DA.


----------



## terrence

Mystery Train said:


> Dang, you called it.  Not sure which age group you were predicting but U17 Breakers taking down LAFC Slammers (last year's first place SW DA team) today is a surprise.  The majority of those LAFC Slammers 02 players were starters on that DA 01/02 team... sure to fire up the anti-DA crowd in the ECNL v DA threads.
> 
> Not sure what happened in their first game but the 03 Breakers looked like a legit team against LAFC Slammers today, 3-1.


----------



## Mystery Train

Dos Equis said:


> Or, our current state of affairs has diluted talent and resulted in more parity than ever before -- the exact opposite of the concentration of talent/elite players that US Soccer wanted/needed to accomplish with the DA.


This for sure ^^^^^


----------



## LadiesMan217

Mystery Train said:


> Dang, you called it.  Not sure which age group you were predicting but U17 Breakers taking down LAFC Slammers (last year's first place SW DA team) today is a surprise.  The majority of those LAFC Slammers 02 players were starters on that DA 01/02 team... sure to fire up the anti-DA crowd in the ECNL v DA threads.


Woah. Easy there. The girl that scored 37% of their regular season goals last season on the 01/02 DA team is not playing U17. She is playing U19. It goes to show  that one kid at almost any age group can make or break a team. Remember the LAFC SLammers U16/U17 team was 0-2 last year until they brought her up to fix the problem. No surprise to me.


----------



## Soccer43

The LAFC Slammers team was a dual age team last year in the DA.  They split their DA team into the U19 and the U17  and probably had to bring in a lot of new players to fill in the rosters so it is not the same team.  A lot more games to play so we will have to see how things play out.


----------



## Dos Equis

They split their team . . .
They were a man down . . .
They lost their  leading goal scorer . . . 
What next -- biased refs? Bad fields? An ill wind was blowing?

I am sure they will be a top team, but stop with the lame excuses.  They lost a game, it happens.  Give the Breakers the credit they deserve. 

Oh, and welcome to the ECNL.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Dos Equis said:


> They split their team . . .
> They were a man down . . .
> They lost their  leading goal scorer . . .
> What next -- biased refs? Bad fields? An ill wind was blowing?
> 
> I am sure they will be a top team, but stop with the lame excuses.  They lost a game, it happens.  Give the Breakers the credit they deserve.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the ECNL.


These are facts. For someone to come on here and say the U17 ECNL team is last years U16/U17 DA team completely incorrect. Who gives a crap who won or loss.


----------



## Mystery Train

LadiesMan217 said:


> Woah. Easy there. The girl that scored 37% of their regular season goals last season on the 01/02 DA team is not playing U17. She is playing U19. It goes to show  that one kid at almost any age group can make or break a team. Remember the LAFC SLammers U16/U17 team was 0-2 last year until they brought her up to fix the problem. No surprise to me.


Interesting stuff.  Is the kid you're referring to an '02 who is playing up at u19?  I checked the rosters from the DA website for last year and the ECNL site for this year, and all the 02's from the DA unit are listed on the U17 ECNL team now.  And none of the '01 players on that team had that many goals.  Maybe she's rostered on the 02 team but is playing up?


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> Interesting stuff.  Is the kid you're referring to an '02 who is playing up at u19?  I checked the rosters from the DA website for last year and the ECNL site for this year, and all the 02's from the DA unit are listed on the U17 ECNL team now.  And none of the '01 players on that team had that many goals.  Maybe she's rostered on the 02 team but is playing up?





Dos Equis said:


> Give the Breakers the credit they deserve


Agree. It's tough to be the new kid on the block. Kudos for the W.

I think LM217 is referring to an 03(!!) that is quite a player that is rostered on the U19 squad. She was the athletic force up top on the U16/17 LAFC DA team last season. Am I barking up the right tree her LM217?


----------



## Mystery Train

LadiesMan217 said:


> For someone to come on here and say the U17 ECNL team is last years U16/U17 DA team completely incorrect.


I didn't mean to imply the roster hadn't changed.  I did specify that that the "majority" of their players had started for the DA squad.  I only got that info from the DA and ECNL websites. If they're sending players up to u19 and playing different players than are on the rosters, I would have no clue.  And for sure one game means nothing in the big picture.  I've seen plenty of games myself where the score didn't tell the whole story.  Soccer is a cruel game that way.


----------



## Mystery Train

GoWest said:


> I think LM217 is referring to an 03(!!) that is quite a player that is rostered on the U19 squad. She was the athletic force up top on the U16/17 LAFC DA team last season. Am I barking up the right tree her LM217?


Ahh.  Got it.  I found her name.  She didn't show up on the DA roster for that team, probably because she was rostered as an 03.  What a beast!


----------



## GoWest

Lvdepech said:


> U16
> Didn't take into account a couple changes
> Top tier predictions
> Slammers
> Lafc slammers(formerly da)
> Blues(formerly strikers)


The U16 Blues team was Strikers U15 last season?


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> Ahh.  Got it.  I found her name.  She didn't show up on the DA roster for that team, probably because she was rostered as an 03.  What a beast!


She's gonna carry the load for them (what great experience if it doesn't prove too much of a jump) after an injury to one of their forwards. At least that's what I have heard. I think she's already committed to U$C?


----------



## Mystery Train

Soccer43 said:


> How come it always takes Blues so long to post their scores?


Maybe because Baker had to take off his shoes to count up the goals for the U17's.  They beat the AZ clubs by a combined score of 24-0 this weekend.


----------



## GoWest

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe because Baker had to take off his shoes to count up the goals for the U17's.  They beat the AZ clubs by a combined score of 24-0 this weekend.


Mercy!


----------



## Monkey

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe because Baker had to take off his shoes to count up the goals for the U17's.  They beat the AZ clubs by a combined score of 24-0 this weekend.


Wait . .. . I only have 20!  I always knew the Bakers were special.


----------



## Lvdepech

GoWest said:


> The U16 Blues team was Strikers U15 last season?


Correct plus they(blues) added one of the better arsenal players from last year...


----------



## GoWest

Lvdepech said:


> Correct plus they(blues) added one of the better arsenal players from last year...


Thanks for the info. Blues seems positioned nicely then to confidently chase league honors @u16, 17 and 19u.


----------



## Desert Hound

Lvdepech said:


> Correct plus they(blues) added one of the better arsenal players from last year...


So where did last years U15 Blues team end up going?


----------



## Lvdepech

Im assuming dropped from ecnl to scdsl...but im guessing


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Desert Hound said:


> So where did last years U15 Blues team end up going?


Polvo en el viento


----------



## TigresFan

Desert Hound said:


> So where did last years U15 Blues team end up going?


1 player to Blues 02 da, 2 players to 03 Blues ecnl, and 16 players left the club.


----------



## TigresFan

Desert Hound said:


> So where did last years U15 Blues team end up going?


Good luck to all of the players playing on their new teams!
1 Blues 02 da
1 Pats 02 da
1 La Galaxy 03 da
3 Oc Surf 03 da
1 Heat 03 ecnl
2 Blues 03 ecnl
3 Strikers 03 ecnl
1 Slammers 04 ecnl
1 Pats 02 dpl
1 Pats 03 dpl
1 Oc Surf 03 dpl
1 Pats Irvine 02 Scdsl
1 Legends 03 Scdsl
1 Slammers 03 Scdsl


----------



## GoWest

TigresFan said:


> Good luck to all of the players playing on their new teams!
> 1 Blues 02 da
> 1 Pats 02 da
> 1 La Galaxy 03 da
> 3 Oc Surf 03 da
> 1 Heat 03 ecnl
> 2 Blues 03 ecnl
> 3 Strikers 03 ecnl
> 1 Slammers 04 ecnl
> 1 Pats 02 dpl
> 1 Pats 03 dpl
> 1 Oc Surf 03 dpl
> 1 Pats Irvine 02 Scdsl
> 1 Legends 03 Scdsl
> 1 Slammers 03 Scdsl


Wow! Hopefully that wasn't a team that played together for several years? Would've been hard to disband given they all went different ways.

However, may have been good for them individually as it seems they weren't a strong team collectively from a W's and L's perspective....I believe they were 7th in u15 SW ECNL last season? Either which way agree ... hoping the best for all the players!


----------



## Red Devil Fan

Can a player be rostered in both ECNL and SCDSL?


----------



## timbuck

Red Devil Fan said:


> Can a player be rostered in both ECNL and SCDSL?


I believe the answer is yes. Because scdsl and ecnl are under different governing bodies, there is nothing in place to prevent a player from playing for both teams on the same day.


----------



## Troyrocks

Red Devil Fan said:


> Can a player be rostered in both ECNL and SCDSL?


Yes. The player is called a discovery player. Tim is correct that the player has two different cards from two different bodies.


----------



## timbuck

#loophole


----------



## Mystery Train

Question for @Desert Hound and any other AZ forum members...  I saw the discussions that with 2 DA clubs and 2 ECNL clubs now in AZ, the elite talent in has been diluted or spread thin.  What is the consensus on which clubs consolidated the most of that talent?  Are the Phoenix Rising and AZ Arsenal teams mostly similar to their ECNL teams from last year or was there a lot of player movement in the offseason to the DA sides?


----------



## Scara999

Vegas was a scorching 107 this past weekend.


----------



## Desert Hound

Mystery Train said:


> Question for @Desert Hound and any other AZ forum members...  I saw the discussions that with 2 DA clubs and 2 ECNL clubs now in AZ, the elite talent in has been diluted or spread thin.  What is the consensus on which clubs consolidated the most of that talent?  Are the Phoenix Rising and AZ Arsenal teams mostly similar to their ECNL teams from last year or was there a lot of player movement in the offseason to the DA sides?


It is early...

I think however del Sol DA has the best talent overall. Then you go RSL DA. Why do I think del Sol is in the best spot now? They were the better ECNL club (when there was just del Sol and Sereno) to start with, and when they got DA last year, garnered even more interest.

Neither Rising or Arsenal had ECNL last year. Sereno (who is now RSL) had ECNL and lost it when they got DA. So those ECNL players that did not make DA tended to move to RSL DPL, del Sol (DPL or DA) and Phx Rising ECNL. Arsenal is tucked away in a corner of Phoenix, so for most the drive is too far to go out there.

So the best talent are on the DA teams. Then you have del Sol DPL, RSL DPL, Rising ECNL and Arsenal ECNL. How well those non DA options stack up vs each other has yet to be seen.

I think we are spread thin with the various options listed above.


----------



## Desert Hound

To expand further. And I cannot say this is true for all age groups...but I think it is. 

Those former ECNL girls from Sereno that are now on the various DPL teams or the new ECNL teams will tell you that their respective team is not as good as last year. A step down quality wise.

On the other hand...the girls NEW to the DPL or ECNL all think they have upgraded (and they have relative to last year).


----------



## VegasParent

Scara999 said:


> Vegas was a scorching 107 this past weekend.


Yeah it was kind of brutal out there. I went to the 06 game at noon and one of the Arsenal players vomited twice on the field before they could get her off and to the trainer.


----------



## Mystery Train

Desert Hound said:


> It is early...
> 
> I think however del Sol DA has the best talent overall. Then you go RSL DA. Why do I think del Sol is in the best spot now? They were the better ECNL club (when there was just del Sol and Sereno) to start with, and when they got DA last year, garnered even more interest.
> 
> Neither Rising or Arsenal had ECNL last year. Sereno (who is now RSL) had ECNL and lost it when they got DA. So those ECNL players that did not make DA tended to move to RSL DPL, del Sol (DPL or DA) and Phx Rising ECNL. Arsenal is tucked away in a corner of Phoenix, so for most the drive is too far to go out there.
> 
> So the best talent are on the DA teams. Then you have del Sol DPL, RSL DPL, Rising ECNL and Arsenal ECNL. How well those non DA options stack up vs each other has yet to be seen.
> 
> I think we are spread thin with the various options listed above.


Interesting.  From that, I would gather that DA is the clear top choice over ECNL at least in your state.  Also, it doesn't sound like you think many kids who were in ECNL with Del Sol and Sereno switched to Phx Rising or Arsenal in order to stay in ECNL.  Is that correct?  Also, who was Phoenix Rising before?


----------



## futboldad1

Mystery Train said:


> Interesting.  From that, I would gather that DA is the clear top choice over ECNL at least in your state.  Also, it doesn't sound like you think many kids who were in ECNL with Del Sol and Sereno switched to Phx Rising or Arsenal in order to stay in ECNL.  Is that correct?  Also, *who was Phoenix Rising* before?


Scottsdale Blackhawks Chapman. They just got smashed 3-0 in ECNL league play by So Cal Blues ECNL who struggle against the top Southern Cali teams so doesn't look like they're too strong, but in all previous years they were rated highly.


----------



## Desert Hound

Mystery Train said:


> Interesting.  From that, I would gather that DA is the clear top choice over ECNL at least in your state.  Also, it doesn't sound like you think many kids who were in ECNL with Del Sol and Sereno switched to Phx Rising or Arsenal in order to stay in ECNL.  Is that correct?  Also, who was Phoenix Rising before?


Right now DA be it del Sol or RSL has the best talent.

Will that continue to be the case? Who knows. ECNL does offer something very attractive.

In years past when girls got to a certain age they moved to del Sol or Sereno. Blackhawks was a club that lost many of those players (many of the top players right now on del Sol are former Blackhawks). Blackhawks by the way at the end of last season changed their name to Phx Rising (which is the local USL pro team). The have an affiliation or partnership agreement of some sort.

Going forward there is less reason for kids on Rising or Arsenal to jump ship to del Sol and RSL vs years past. And for kids from other clubs? Well now they have options be it DA or ECNL. Both offer a good platform and both offer much better competition and exposure vs staying in AZ and playing in one of the local leagues.


----------



## Desert Hound

There are girls that left del Sol and RSL for ECNL at Rising and Arsenal. Not large #s, but there still was some movement. The ones that left where not getting a lot of playing time at del Sol DA or didn't make RSL DA.


----------



## sdklutz

futboldad1 said:


> Scottsdale Blackhawks Chapman. They just got smashed 3-0 in ECNL league play by So Cal Blues ECNL who struggle against the top Southern Cali teams so doesn't look like they're too strong, but in all previous years they were rated highly.


Just an FYI the score of that game was not a good indication of how that game played out.  The Blackhawk/Rising team was definitely more skilled than my DD team.  I would say the game was pretty even. Rising probably had more shots on goal but none of them went in. Sometimes that happens.  My DD team has struggled all year to put the ball in the net and surprisingly on that day they converted at a higher rate than normal.


----------



## Just A Dad

If you look at Del sol DPL teams record in State league last year you will see they are not better then the 2 ECNL teams and below many other non ECNL teams in some age groups in AZ. Del Sol DPL only had 1 team make it to state finals and they lost.


----------



## azsnowrider

futboldad1 said:


> Scottsdale Blackhawks Chapman. They just got smashed 3-0 in ECNL league play by So Cal Blues ECNL who struggle against the top Southern Cali teams so doesn't look like they're too strong, but in all previous years they were rated highly.



This team lost players to Del Sol DA, its a little different than in the past.


----------



## azsnowrider

Desert Hound said:


> It is early...
> 
> I think we are spread thin with the various options listed above.


Understatement , We just don't have enough players in our state for all these teams.


----------



## Desert Hound

Just A Dad said:


> If you look at Del sol DPL teams record in State league last year you will see they are not better then the 2 ECNL teams and below many other non ECNL teams in some age groups in AZ. Del Sol DPL only had 1 team make it to state finals and they lost.


I don't think you can say that for this year. A lot of movement this year at the ECNL and DPL level. To say that del Sol DPL is not better vs the ECNL teams this year is a stretch. And I certainly would not say it the other way as well. I think it is far to early to make that determination.


----------



## Soccer43

are we still discussing which is better ECNL vs DPL?  It comes across as DA fans trying to make themselves feel good about their choice to leave ECNL.  Many top players did not go to DA or left the DA to return to ECNL.  DA and ECNL are fairly evenly matched and DPL is their second team.  It doesn't matter how much you try to say it isn't so.  There are some strong DA and ECNL teams and some weak ones just like in any league.


----------



## Mystery Train

Soccer43 said:


> are we still discussing which is better ECNL vs DPL?  It comes across as DA fans trying to make themselves feel good about their choice to leave ECNL.  Many top players did not go to DA or left the DA to return to ECNL.  DA and ECNL are fairly evenly matched and DPL is their second team.  It doesn't matter how much you try to say it isn't so.  There are some strong DA and ECNL teams and some weak ones just like in any league.


You're 100% correct for the scene in SoCal.  But this particular discussion is shedding some light on the scene in AZ, where there are now 4 teams at the DA/ECNL level in a geography where the player population could probably only field 1.5 or 2 elite level teams in any given age group.  Theoretically, there will be more parity below the top couple of teams.  My initial question was about the balance of talent between DA and ECNL in those 4 clubs. 

With regards to DPL, I don't think it's much worth any discussion for the simple fact that, as you've said, the DPL teams are always the 2nd team at the club.  No matter what league a club competes in, when your team is the 2nd team (b-team) there is almost no stability from season to season.  This is true of the EGSL or "ECNL II" teams that we used to see all over the place, and true for all the 2nd teams playing Flight 2 or Silver Elite here in SoCal.  What you get is a few players that are good enough to play at the next level and for some reason or other haven't been selected for the top team at that club (politics, inept coaching, "too small" for the A team coach).  Rarely, some of them stick with the club and keep grinding until they get pulled up, but most of those players leave for the top team at another club.  The rest of the team stays only as long as their parents continue to buy the idea that they will eventually get promoted, which is usually only one or two seasons.  This is not a DPL problem, it's a "b-team" problem, and you see it at all clubs, at all levels.   Managing your player's growth is a balance between ambition and satisfaction, and the DPL teams are doomed to always have too much of the first with too little of the second.


----------



## Just A Dad

Desert Hound said:


> I don't think you can say that for this year. A lot of movement this year at the ECNL and DPL level. To say that del Sol DPL is not better vs the ECNL teams this year is a stretch. And I certainly would not say it the other way as well. I think it is far to early to make that determination.


Del sol DPL already has 2 losses to Arizona Thunder, 1 tie against AZ Inferno in state league 2 and tied Arsenals second team.


----------



## Just A Dad

Just A Dad said:


> Del sol DPL already has 2 losses to Arizona Thunder, 1 tie against AZ Inferno in state league 2 and tied Arsenals second team.


I haven't figured out RSL teams yet but believe they didn't put DPL teams in state league. Probably a smart move.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccer43 said:


> are we still discussing which is better ECNL vs DPL?  It comes across as DA fans trying to make themselves feel good about their choice to leave ECNL.  Many top players did not go to DA or left the DA to return to ECNL.


Same could be said about players leaving clubs that went All In for ECNL to stay DA.  Let’s all stop the nonsense about DA and ECNL.


----------



## Desert Hound

Just A Dad said:


> I haven't figured out RSL teams yet but believe they didn't put DPL teams in state league. Probably a smart move.


RSL did not put any DPL team in the various state leagues.


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccer43 said:


> are we still discussing which is better ECNL vs DPL?  It comes across as DA fans trying to make themselves feel good about their choice to leave ECNL.  Many top players did not go to DA or left the DA to return to ECNL.  DA and ECNL are fairly evenly matched and DPL is their second team.  It doesn't matter how much you try to say it isn't so.  There are some strong DA and ECNL teams and some weak ones just like in any league.


Actually the original question was in relation to AZ and what is going on with the various teams there. It was not and the answers were not what is a better league (DA or ECNL) etc. Right now the best talent has gone to DA in AZ. The remaining talent is split between ECNL and DPL. At least at some age groups it is not clear if the ECNL teams are stronger or the DPL teams are stronger. 

In this area we probably have enough talent for 2 maybe 3 teams. What we have now essentially are 6 teams per age group (DA, ECNL and DPL). At the age group I know best I can tell you that the current ECNL or DPL teams are not nearly as strong as last years Sereno ECNL team nor are they as strong as del Sol DA or RSL DA. We are experiencing major dilution.


----------



## Fact

Mystery Train said:


> You're 100% correct for the scene in SoCal.  But this particular discussion is shedding some light on the scene in AZ, where there are now 4 teams at the DA/ECNL level in a geography where the player population could probably only field 1.5 or 2 elite level teams in any given age group.  Theoretically, there will be more parity below the top couple of teams.  My initial question was about the balance of talent between DA and ECNL in those 4 clubs.
> 
> With regards to DPL, I don't think it's much worth any discussion for the simple fact that, as you've said, the DPL teams are always the 2nd team at the club.  No matter what league a club competes in, when your team is the 2nd team (b-team) there is almost no stability from season to season.  This is true of the EGSL or "ECNL II" teams that we used to see all over the place, and true for all the 2nd teams playing Flight 2 or Silver Elite here in SoCal.  What you get is a few players that are good enough to play at the next level and for some reason or other haven't been selected for the top team at that club (politics, inept coaching, "too small" for the A team coach).  Rarely, some of them stick with the club and keep grinding until they get pulled up, but most of those players leave for the top team at another club.  The rest of the team stays only as long as their parents continue to buy the idea that they will eventually get promoted, which is usually only one or two seasons.  This is not a DPL problem, it's a "b-team" problem, and you see it at all clubs, at all levels.   Managing your player's growth is a balance between ambition and satisfaction, and the DPL teams are doomed to always have too much of the first with too little of the second.


Best post I have seen in a long time. Worth repeating!


----------



## Just A Dad

Desert Hound said:


> Actually the original question was in relation to AZ and what is going on with the various teams there. It was not and the answers were not what is a better league (DA or ECNL) etc. Right now the best talent has gone to DA in AZ. The remaining talent is split between ECNL and DPL. At least at some age groups it is not clear if the ECNL teams are stronger or the DPL teams are stronger.
> 
> In this area we probably have enough talent for 2 maybe 3 teams. What we have now essentially are 6 teams per age group (DA, ECNL and DPL). At the age group I know best I can tell you that the current ECNL or DPL teams are not nearly as strong as last years Sereno ECNL team nor are they as strong as del Sol DA or RSL DA. We are experiencing major dilution.


Agree Del Sol DA is top in AZ in all age groups.


----------



## CrazySocccer

For the age groups I am aware of the ECNL teams are probably a little stronger.  RSLs DPL teams had to dig pretty deep into players that were on state league 2 teams.  I also know coaching played into some of those decisions.


----------



## push_up

AZ is able to support one competitive DA club (Tier 1) and one competitive ECNL club (Tier 2).   The rest are koolaid drinking parents and employment for coaches and clubs.


----------



## Mystery Train

Big weekend coming up with every club in action for the first time this season.  Should be a good indicator of where everyone stacks up, no matter what age group you're looking at.  Strikers, Blues, and Heat all have 5 teams in the top 4 (playoff positions) of their age groups.  LAFC Slammers right there with them with 4 teams.


----------



## Desert Hound

CrazySocccer said:


> For the age groups I am aware of the ECNL teams are probably a little stronger.  RSLs DPL teams had to dig pretty deep into players that were on state league 2 teams.  I also know coaching played into some of those decisions.


Truth be told our ECNL clubs are digging deep as well. 



push_up said:


> AZ is able to support one competitive DA club (Tier 1) and one competitive ECNL club (Tier 2).   The rest are koolaid drinking parents and employment for coaches and clubs.


I think this is close to being correct. Possibly ONE more club. But 2 has always seemed about right.


----------



## Mystery Train

Mystery Train said:


> Big weekend coming up with every club in action for the first time this season.  Should be a good indicator of where everyone stacks up, no matter what age group you're looking at.  Strikers, Blues, and Heat all have 5 teams in the top 4 (playoff positions) of their age groups.  LAFC Slammers right there with them with 4 teams.


Now that we're about halfway through the fall stretch of games, looks like we've got a legit challenger to the Blues' throne of age-wide dominance in the league:  LAFC Slammers has teams in the top 2 positions of every age group now.  Both clubs have 3 teams sitting in first.  That's going to make Oct 21st a very, very fun weekend with a ton of talent on display when these two clubs go head-to-head.  Also underscores what a win it was for ECNL to pull them away from DA.

A lot of parity below those two in the SW conference with a few surprising results here and there throughout the age groups.  Special shout out to DMCV Sharks U17 this past weekend.  Against that Blues team, getting a draw is a huge deal.


----------



## Lambchop

Kicker4Life said:


> Same could be said about players leaving clubs that went All In for ECNL to stay DA.  Let’s all stop the nonsense about DA and ECNL.


Clubs left DA because of $$$$$$$, don't think it was anything but that. It is always about the $$$$!


----------



## sdklutz

Lambchop said:


> Clubs left DA because of $$$$$$$, don't think it was anything but that. It is always about the $$$$!


You could probably say the same thing about all of the clubs that chose DA over their previous league affiliation.  I would assume $ is the driving force behind most club soccer decisions...but that’s okay.  We just need to be aware of what’s going on so we can make good decisions.


----------



## Desert Hound

In the U14 and U15 age group kind of surprising to see Blues and the regular Slammers (NOT LAFC) in the positions where they are. Did those teams lose players?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Desert Hound said:


> In the U14 and U15 age group kind of surprising to see Blues and the regular Slammers (NOT LAFC) in the positions where they are. Did those teams lose players?


Blues '05 ECNL team is the 2nd team (DA is 1st), and I believe they had a large roster turn over.  I don't believe they had  a lot of success in summer tournaments, but that just may be a reflection of trying to get all of the new players to gel.  They have talent.


----------



## SocalPapa

Just saw that the Blues' U16, U17 and U19 ECNL teams combined have outscored their opponents 67-7 so far.  Congrats to the Blues, but I can't imagine anyone is served by such a lack of parity.  Sad to see what girls soccer has become.


----------



## azsnowrider

SocalPapa said:


> Just saw that the Blues' U16, U17 and U19 ECNL teams combined have outscored their opponents 67-7 so far.  Congrats to the Blues, but I can't imagine anyone is served by such a lack of parity.  Sad to see what girls soccer has become.


Well 24 of those goals came against the 2 U17 ECNL teams here in the AZ. I'm still trying to understand whats going on here with the U17 age group. Both U17 ECNL teams combined have played 14 games and won 1. I think this is a perfect example of dilution here in AZ.


----------



## OldSpeed

Mystery Train said:


> Now that we're about halfway through the fall stretch of games, looks like we've got a legit challenger to the Blues' throne of age-wide dominance in the league:  LAFC Slammers has teams in the top 2 positions of every age group now.  Both clubs have 3 teams sitting in first.  That's going to make Oct 21st a very, very fun weekend with a ton of talent on display when these two clubs go head-to-head.  Also underscores what a win it was for ECNL to pull them away from DA.
> 
> A lot of parity below those two in the SW conference with a few surprising results here and there throughout the age groups.  Special shout out to DMCV Sharks U17 this past weekend.  Against that Blues team, getting a draw is a huge deal.


Save the Special Shoutout the Sharks didn’t play Blues Baker 02 lol


----------



## Mystery Train

OldSpeed said:


> Save the Special Shoutout the Sharks didn’t play Blues Baker 02 lol


Interesting.  Why was that?


----------



## OldSpeed

Mystery Train said:


> Interesting.  Why was that?


Both Blues 01/02 Baker teams will be competing into U19 &U19 composite age group for more competitive games.


----------



## Mystery Train

OldSpeed said:


> Both Blues 01/02 Baker teams will be competing into U19 &U19 composite age group for more competitive games.


From the score in the U18/19 game, might need to try the WPSL for a more competitive game.


----------



## Dos Equis

OldSpeed said:


> Both Blues 01/02 Baker teams will be competing into U19 &U19 composite age group for more competitive games.


They did keep a few of their most talented players on their U17 ECNL roster.  Are these players playing up every weekend (as is permitted) ?  Seems like a roster strategy to hedge their bets, and have the needed talent on the U17 team to post wins when/if they need them late in the season.  

Applaud the search for competitive games and putting the players first.  Shame in such a talent rich market as Socal we cannot put together a concentrated bracket of talent at each age group.

I have heard from college recruiters/coaches that the 2020 class may be one of the best ever.  Looking at the three Blues rosters from U17-U19, filled with 2020's, perhaps they are right.


----------



## Toepoke

OldSpeed said:


> Both Blues 01/02 Baker teams will be competing into U19 &U19 composite age group for more competitive games.


The main thing incorrect with this is believing that the 02 team would get challenged more playing composite teams. The 02 team would dominate even more if it played composite teams. Just look at the composite result from the Blues vs DMCV game.


----------



## Soccerbabe3

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Blues '05 ECNL team is the 2nd team (DA is 1st), and I believe they had a large roster turn over.  I don't believe they had  a lot of success in summer tournaments, but that just may be a reflection of trying to get all of the new players to gel.  They have talent.


Yes, the 05 ECNL is composed of many new players. At the club, Draluck 05 and Kale 05 teams had played in the top flight over the past few years and when they have played each other, results were competitive (usually a Draluck win). Some of the variables to consider were playing ECNL vrs DA, Kale or Draluck.


----------



## Soccer43

OldSpeed said:


> Both Blues 01/02 Baker teams will be competing into U19 &U19 composite age group for more competitive games.


heard it was pressure from US Soccer - not happy that the national team players are staying in ECNL and not on DA team - were told they had to play up at least 2 years.


----------



## OldSpeed

Soccer43 said:


> heard it was pressure from US Soccer - not happy that the national team players are staying in ECNL and not on DA team - were told they had to play up at least 2 years.


Absolutely False regarding Blues Baker 01/02
Maybe the case  with other team bot not this one. US Soccer does not dictate Anything GB does with his teams.


----------



## futboldad1

Soccer43 said:


> heard it was pressure from US Soccer - not happy that the national team players are staying in ECNL and not on DA team - were told they had to play up at least 2 years.


As old speed said, this is 100% UNTRUE.


----------



## Soccer43

May not be true but it is something that has been talked about by those connected to this topic.


----------



## El Clasico

Soccer43 said:


> May not be true but it is something that has been talked about by those connected to this topic.


So you knew it wasn't true when you posted it? Why so much fake sh*t on these boards now days?


----------



## Soccer43

I never said I knew it wasn't true, just not going to argue with people that are saying it is false.  I heard it from a reliable source and believed it to be true because of the movement seen in rosters on various teams.  The roster changes supported what I had been told.  I don't go around posting fake crap to get people worked up.  That is not my style


----------



## OldSpeed

My DD plays on the Baker Blues Team and has since U10 it’s FALSE period. Your reliable source is full of shit.


----------



## Soccer43

I am not talking specifically about Blues - there are other teams, clubs, and players in so cal that might be part of this discussion - sorry I didn't make that clear - I am not the expert on Blues and not saying I am  - you don't know what other discussions are happening that are outside of the blues team


----------



## OldSpeed

Soccer43 said:


> I am not talking specifically about Blues - there are other teams, clubs, and players in so cal that might be part of this discussion - sorry I didn't make that clear - I am not the expert on Blues and not saying I am  - you don't know what other discussions are happening that are outside of the blues team


You responded and quoted my comment about blues 01/02 playing in the U19 age group or did I just imagine that. Soccer43  and if you think for one second that after all these years and our dd’s playing against each other and going to national camps together the parents from Blues, Slammers, Surf, Legends and numerous other top clubs don’t speak To eachother you’re sadly mistaken.


----------



## Soccer43

ok, you got me, I give - you are king of youth soccer and know all things.  -   A reliable source told me something and I just made a comment about that.  Your comment was quoted only for the topic as a reference - didn't mean to comment on blues specifically - If I am wrong about it ok - but you sure are defensive about the topic.


----------



## OldSpeed

Soccer43 said:


> ok, you got me, I give - you are king of youth soccer and know all things.  -   A reliable source told me something and I just made a comment about that.  Your comment was quoted only for the topic as a reference - didn't mean to comment on blues specifically - If I am wrong about it ok - but you sure are defensive about the topic.


Not Defensive at all just giving you Facts. Take it however you like.


----------



## SocalPapa

What are we talking about again?


----------



## SitByMyself

Is it worth it to switch your G03 to Sharks?  Lets say you live in San Diego metro area and DA is out of question for your daughter for several reasons.   The 03 team struggled last year and continues to this year.  Opinions?


----------



## shales1002

SitByMyself said:


> Is it worth it to switch your G03 to Sharks?  Lets say you live in San Diego metro area and DA is out of question for your daughter for several reasons.   The 03 team struggled last year and continues to this year.  Opinions?


If it is a good fit for your player go for it. Colleges recruit players NOT teams. If you are looking for the exposure, Sharks will still get it at the three showcases this year for that age group.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SitByMyself said:


> Is it worth it to switch your G03 to Sharks?  Lets say you live in San Diego metro area and DA is out of question for your daughter for several reasons.   The 03 team struggled last year and continues to this year.  Opinions?


Have you watched their practices?  Monitored the coach and what he is or isn’t teaching the players? 

Ask yourself (not the Forum), is the coach and the situation something that will benefit your player.  Go from there.....


----------



## ajaffe

SitByMyself said:


> Is it worth it to switch your G03 to Sharks?  Lets say you live in San Diego metro area and DA is out of question for your daughter for several reasons.   The 03 team struggled last year and continues to this year.  Opinions?


Player. Team. Coach. League.

That is the order of importance. 

College coaches are aware of what certain teams have to offer and pay attention to to how the team plays and how much success they have. Simply being DA/ECNL/Super Y/Discovery/Whatever isn’t good enough with how many decent leagues, showcases, and teams there are now. 

Shoot me a message if you want to talk 03 options.


----------



## Mystery Train

OldSpeed said:


> My DD plays on the Baker Blues Team...


How do the Baker players/parents feel about moving to the composite age group?  My impression from watching the U18/19 age group is that the teams are actually weaker than the U17 age group, because most of the good senior players are in the dedicated U18 bracket and a lot of these clubs have cobbled together composite teams with a bunch of scattered players from other clubs for their final year of club soccer.  The scoreboard results don't seem to indicate this move helped the level of competition.


----------



## OldSpeed

Mystery Train said:


> How do the Baker players/parents feel about moving to the composite age group?  I can only speak for myself but at this stage in the game, winding down your dd’s club soccer career you honestly don’t really care. I’ve been lucky and fortunate enough that my kid has never had any serious injuries and that’s really my primary concern. Just stay healthy and get ready for the next chapter in life and that play D1 soccer in the PAC 12. They’ve won every league they’ve ever been entered in at every age since U10 they were a special team. The Rivalries that played out on this forum against Legends and Eagles were some of the best times in Club soccer for my daughter and I. U-12 to U-16 is the sweet spot IMO now the top players on the team are traveling internationally for the US , 80% are already committed so at this point it’s all about just enjoying the ride . Luckily I have a younger  Dd to go down the same road with.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I must say it is the same in the DA.  For those girls that are seniors the pressure is off for mostly everyone.   Most girls are committed and though everyone wants to win the pressure has backed off and the girls seem to really just be enjoying playing soccer again like when they were young.


----------



## Hitman6813

GoWest said:


> The 2018-2019 season is almost upon us. The ECNL SW conference season, it seems with the addition of some good to great clubs and roster rebuilds for several teams, that SoCal will be back on track in ALL age groups to seek a national championship trophy.
> 
> Blues and Slammers earned ECNL national championships in 3 age groups while others more so ended up "pretenders not contenders" --- Some questions going into the season:
> 
> • Will Blues Baker continue their dominant run?
> • Will LAFC dominate like they did in GDA?
> • Will FC Heat U15 prove to be a legit contender?
> • Will LA Breakers make their presence known in a big way if the rumors of GDA defections to their rosters proves true?
> 
> IMHO here's my take on the top four teams in each age group listed in order of predicted finish:
> 
> U15
> Blues
> LAFC
> Slammers
> Heat
> 
> U16
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Strikers
> Arsenal
> 
> U17
> LAFC
> Blues
> Slammers
> Strikers
> 
> U18
> Blues
> Slammers
> LAFC
> Arsenal
> 
> Just my take but it's always fun to prognosticate LOL


Heat FC U15 what do we have to do for SoCal to respect US? Lead the conference the 1st half of the season (which we are).


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Hitman6813 said:


> Heat FC U15 what do we have to do for SoCal to respect US? Lead the conference the 1st half of the season (which we are).


Are you seriously asking or just griping?  If you are asking a serious question you may want to ask around about how other teams feel about the style of play and the attitude the parents seem to bring with them.  It may be a little eye opening.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Are you seriously asking or just griping?  If you are asking a serious question you may want to ask around about how other teams feel about the style of play and the attitude the parents seem to bring with them.  It may be a little eye opening.


Your right. Respect is more than just a win or loss record.


----------



## pooka

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Are you seriously asking or just griping?  If you are asking a serious question you may want to ask around about how other teams feel about the style of play and the attitude the parents seem to bring with them.  It may be a little eye opening.


Care to explain more? How do the other teams feel about them? 

My DD does not play for this team, however, I would say that ALL teams (and parents) bring an attitude with them. Its the nature of the league.  I'd love to hear your take on what sets this team apart?


----------



## Desert Hound

Hitman6813 said:


> Heat FC U15 what do we have to do for SoCal to respect US? Lead the conference the 1st half of the season (which we are).


I thought that the Heat U14 team last year was pretty good...and this year at U15 they have done well. Always a tough team. 

What I have been surprised at is how weak the Blues and Slammers U15 teams look. LAFC Slammers have done well.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

pooka said:


> Care to explain more? How do the other teams feel about them?
> 
> My DD does not play for this team, however, I would say that ALL teams (and parents) bring an attitude with them. Its the nature of the league.  I'd love to hear your take on what sets this team apart?


My daughter (an '05) played against the Heat '05 ECNL team in Man City.  The Heat team has speed and talent, and a VERY physical style of play.  Hard and late tackles, shirt pulling, elbows, etc... Our girls understand the game we are playing as the refs aren't calling it tight and start playing the same style back.  Based on how the Heat team parent's reacted you would have thought we we're the dirtiest team they ever played.  No, just playing the same style of soccer back.  I asked around a little after the game; several parents have had interactions with Heat teams - it appears that this is the style of play regardless of age group.

If the Heat are going to play a very physical style of play, don't act surprised when teams start to give it back.  Howling at the refs for calls for the exact same play your kid did a moment ago doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Just A Dad

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My daughter (an '05) played against the Heat '05 ECNL team in Man City.  The Heat team has speed and talent, and a VERY physical style of play.  Hard and late tackles, shirt pulling, elbows, etc... Our girls understand the game we are playing as the refs aren't calling it tight and start playing the same style back.  Based on how the Heat team parent's reacted you would have thought we we're the dirtiest team they ever played.  No, just playing the same style of soccer back.  I asked around a little after the game; several parents have had interactions with Heat teams - it appears that this is the style of play regardless of age group.
> 
> If the Heat are going to play a very physical style of play, don't act surprised when teams start to give it back.  Howling at the refs for calls for the exact same play your kid did a moment ago doesn't really make sense.


I dont have a 05 daughter but do have a 02 and 01 and i can say the parents are the same.


----------



## pooka

lol im sorry your game didn't go well, but thats not enough to say that others think badly of an entire group of girls. most of the heat teams weren't even at Man city, so who did you talk to?  we played arsenal last weekend, and it was a tough, physical game. that does not make me go back and say that I don't respect arsenal at all because of that game.
the 05s are a very good team, but like all girls perhaps they have a game where they get carried away. idk, but lets all admit that every team shows up with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## pooka

Just A Dad said:


> I dont have a 05 daughter but do have a 02 and 01 and i can say the parents are the same.


seriously?! ok y'all are killing me. y'all are such victims because the Heat parents are soooooo mean.  how many so cal parents on this board act like the world revolves around Orange County, and they are so unhappy about having to travel to lowly phoenix and Vegas to play against "lesser" talent? and if you don't believe that then scroll back through this message board. 

good luck to everyone next weekend in phoenix.


----------



## whatever

Can't speak to their 05 team but their 00 team at ManCity tourney 2017 was obnoxious. Their coach (the DOC) got kicked out of their 2nd game (verbally assaulting the refs). During our game the players and parents pulled all the same crap that everyone else has already mentioned: cheap shots, telling our parents to f-off, etc.  Stay classy, Las Vegas!


----------



## Just A Dad

pooka said:


> seriously?! ok y'all are killing me. y'all are such victims because the Heat parents are soooooo mean.  how many so cal parents on this board act like the world revolves around Orange County, and they are so unhappy about having to travel to lowly phoenix and Vegas to play against "lesser" talent? and if you don't believe that then scroll back through this message board.
> 
> good luck to everyone next weekend in phoenix.


Im a AZ parent. I know we have some awful parents but i find Vegas parents the worst. I'm sure many find AZ parents the worst. I think we can agree Utah parents are probably the nicest


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

pooka said:


> lol im sorry your game didn't go well, but thats not enough to say that others think badly of an entire group of girls. most of the heat teams weren't even at Man city, so who did you talk to?  we played arsenal last weekend, and it was a tough, physical game. that does not make me go back and say that I don't respect arsenal at all because of that game.
> the 05s are a very good team, but like all girls perhaps they have a game where they get carried away. idk, but lets all admit that every team shows up with a chip on their shoulder.


The '05s are a good team, I acknowledged that.  I am not bitter because we lost, the better team that day won.  I gave a specific example of a very physical style of play and parents that seemed to expect us to lie down for them.  Now you have 2 other posters mentioning the '00, '01 & '02 age groups; at what point do you think maybe there is a trend?  The Heat parents aren't mean - some of them are just mouthy.     

PS  I have no problem travelling for my kid's soccer, that is what we signed up for.


----------



## shales1002

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Are you seriously asking or just griping?  If you are asking a serious question you may want to ask around about how other teams feel about the style of play and the attitude the parents seem to bring with them.  It may be a little eye opening.


The problem is you all always underestimate the teams from Nevada. I know the U15 (04) and U14(05) sidelines are typically quiet and get along with most other sidelines as well as the .  Style of play? Both teams have one hell of a defense. It’s certainly not boom ball or  foul from behind. The girls aren’t pushovers. If you dish it they will give it back. And everyone always seems to think their little Mia is getting fouled.  @Hitman6813 was just pointing the fact that Nevada teams are underestimated . SoCal in their random rankings, albeit humorous, always puts Nevada in the middle or last. The results speak otherwise. The teams will compete with our VERY small soccer population pool. Isn’t that what this is about?


----------



## timbuck

There’s plenty of asshole parents and coaches in Orange County.  
Take a look at the scdsl expulsions in 04.  Flight 1 and 2.  Nobody should be surprised by which coaches have gotten tossed this year.


----------



## davin

Just my 2 cents - My daughter's team has played the Heat 04 team multiple times. They play hard and are very physical, but I haven't observed anything I would consider dirty or out of bounds. Their parents that we interacted with were cool, too.


----------



## Hitman6813

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Are you seriously asking or just griping?  If you are asking a serious question you may want to ask around about how other teams feel about the style of play and the attitude the parents seem to bring with them.  It may be a little eye opening.


I’m seriously asking


----------



## Hitman6813

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your right. Respect is more than just a win or loss record.


You must be talking about another Heat FC club because the U15 Heat FC parents from VEGAS are a wonderful peaceful group of parents


----------



## Hitman6813

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> My daughter (an '05) played against the Heat '05 ECNL team in Man City.  The Heat team has speed and talent, and a VERY physical style of play.  Hard and late tackles, shirt pulling, elbows, etc... Our girls understand the game we are playing as the refs aren't calling it tight and start playing the same style back.  Based on how the Heat team parent's reacted you would have thought we we're the dirtiest team they ever played.  No, just playing the same style of soccer back.  I asked around a little after the game; several parents have had interactions with Heat teams - it appears that this is the style of play regardless of age group.
> 
> If the Heat are going to play a very physical style of play, don't act surprised when teams start to give it back.  Howling at the refs for calls for the exact same play your kid did a moment ago doesn't really make sense.


You must have missed the part where I said U15, that’s 2004 age group if you’re new to this. Since you’re an 05’ how can you comment on a a team and parents you know nothing about. You just painted a whole club with one paint brush because you had a bad experience with ONE team in the club. The 05’s and the 04’s are two DIFFERENT teams with two different group of players and parents.


----------



## Hitman6813

davin said:


> Just my 2 cents - My daughter's team has played the Heat 04 team multiple times. They play hard and are very physical, but I haven't observed anything I would consider dirty or out of bounds. Their parents that we interacted with were cool, too.


Thank you for your honest opinion


----------



## Hitman6813

Just A Dad said:


> Im a AZ parent. I know we have some awful parents but i find Vegas parents the worst. I'm sure many find AZ parents the worst. I think we can agree Utah parents are probably the nicest


We’re the worst, lol. We’re no different than any other state/parents. PS have you ever played a team/club from Hawaii?


----------



## Hitman6813

whatever said:


> Can't speak to their 05 team but their 00 team at ManCity tourney 2017 was obnoxious. Their coach (the DOC) got kicked out of their 2nd game (verbally assaulting the refs). During our game the players and parents pulled all the same crap that everyone else has already mentioned: cheap shots, telling our parents to f-off, etc.  Stay classy, Las Vegas!


Lol, I’m a 04 parent. I remember a tournament in 2010, think she was 7 or 8 at the time when this girl from Surf pushed my DD to the ground, man that whole club is dirty. Man that’s a dirty club. Is that about right, I brought up a old incident involving one team in a club and just painted the entire club dirty.


----------



## Hitman6813

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Are you seriously asking or just griping?  If you are asking a serious question you may want to ask around about how other teams feel about the style of play and the attitude the parents seem to bring with them.  It may be a little eye opening.


I find it interesting I was talking about my 04 team and SoCal respecting us where they ranked us to finish in the beginning of the year (4th place) and after we WON the conference last year and you were the 1st to respond, talking about ‘05’s and I have no contact with that team or parents, but after reading one of your later post I see they handed you a “L”. I be mad too.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Hitman6813 said:


> You must be talking about another Heat FC club because the U15 Heat FC parents from VEGAS are a wonderful peaceful group of parents


Nope! Wrong! I’m not talking about any team, but a philosophy. Keep on posting like a kid on kook-aid.


----------



## Hitman6813

LASTMAN14 said:


> Nope! Wrong! I’m not talking about any team, but a philosophy. Keep on posting like a kid on kook-aid.


I was at work, just catching up on my post. Oh, because I’m black I must be drinking Kool-Aid. Well pal, my daughter plays club soccer which means I must have a decent job to afford it, so we drink sparkling water at my house, with our pinkies pointing straight up. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Hitman6813 said:


> I was at work, just catching up on my post. Oh, because I’m black I must be drinking Kool-Aid. Well pal, my daughter plays club soccer which means I must have a decent job to afford it, so we drink sparkling water at my house, with our pinkies pointing straight up. Thank you very much.


Wow....how would anyone know you’re black (or even care for that matter)?  Your level of insecurity is roughly pre-pubescent.


----------



## timbuck

I’m white.  I love Kool Aid (grape or cherry!!!). And Hawaiian Punch. 
Not a fan of maize and blue though. 
Go Green!!


----------



## Hitman6813

timbuck said:


> I’m white.  I love Kool Aid (grape or cherry!!!). And Hawaiian Punch.
> Not a fan of maize and blue though.
> Go Green!!


Lol, glad you could see the humor in that, unlike the some other people


----------



## Hitman6813

Kicker4Life said:


> Wow....how would anyone know you’re black (or even care for that matter)?  Your level of insecurity is roughly pre-pubescent.


It was a joke, of course no one knew my race silly. Your season must not be turning out the way you planned.


----------



## Desert Hound

Hitman6813 said:


> You must be talking about another Heat FC club because the U15 Heat FC parents from VEGAS are a wonderful peaceful group of parents


My DD has played against the 04 team more than a few times. Good team. We never had any issues with parents. All pretty mellow except for cheers at the appropriate moments.


----------



## Hitman6813

Desert Hound said:


> My DD has played against the 04 team more than a few times. Good team. We never had any issues with parents. All pretty mellow except for cheers at the appropriate moments.


Thank you for the kind words, others are trying to paint the Whole club as Vegas parents are bad because they are dealing with other teams within our club. I can only speak for OUR 04 team and parents.​


----------



## LASTMAN14

Hitman6813 said:


> I was at work, just catching up on my post. Oh, because I’m black I must be drinking Kool-Aid. Well pal, my daughter plays club soccer which means I must have a decent job to afford it, so we drink sparkling water at my house, with our pinkies pointing straight up. Thank you very much.


Yup, lost your mind. No kook-aid. You again went somewhere I wasn’t. Second time. Stop trying so hard. You realize you went spastic. Like a child on to much sugar. Now you brought in race and other points that have no relevance here.  Usually when someone on this forum brings up KOOL-AID it has to do believing in something blindly. Any-who, I had no remarks about the Heat FC club till you.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Hitman6813 said:


> You must be talking about another Heat FC club because the U15 Heat FC parents from VEGAS are a wonderful peaceful group of parents


Nope. Not talking about Heat. Never was. Though you just popped up from however long it was and came into the heat and got hot and bothered on a So Cal Forum. Interesting.


----------



## LASTMAN14

shales1002 said:


> The problem is you all always underestimate the teams from Nevada. I know the U15 (04) and U14(05) sidelines are typically quiet and get along with most other sidelines as well as the .  Style of play? Both teams have one hell of a defense. It’s certainly not boom ball or  foul from behind. The girls aren’t pushovers. If you dish it they will give it back. And everyone always seems to think their little Mia is getting fouled.  @Hitman6813 was just pointing the fact that Nevada teams are underestimated . SoCal in their random rankings, albeit humorous, always puts Nevada in the middle or last. The results speak otherwise. The teams will compete with our VERY small soccer population pool. Isn’t that what this is about?


Shales I think our 05's played at Surf Cup in 2017. Good game and back and forth. No issues.


----------



## Hitman6813

LASTMAN14 said:


> Nope. Not talking about Heat. Never was. Though after however long you came into the heat and got hot and bothered on a So Cal Forum. Interesting.


1st lol, not hot and bothered. I’m here because some of you parents assume me, I post from time to time because I like to let you SoCal parents know that we can play soccer too. We in Vegas are not big enough to support our own forum, so I come here, plus we are neighbors and that’s where the majority of our competition comes from


----------



## LASTMAN14

Hitman6813 said:


> 1st lol, not hot and bothered. I’m here because some of you parents assume me, I post from time to time because I like to let you SoCal parents know that we can play soccer too. We in Vegas are not big enough to support our own forum, so I come here, plus we are neighbors and that’s where the majority of our competition comes from


As you can see I never said a word about Heat FC. And I know who the top competition coming out of LV and AZ are, therefore I don’t need to chip away at them.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Hitman6813 said:


> It was a joke, of course no one knew my race silly. Your season must not be turning out the way you planned.


You are so right on many levels.


----------



## Technician72

In my experience Heat FC sidelines have been cordial and status quo. A bad apple here or there but nothing out of the ordinary that I would condemn an entire team or club for.


----------



## Kicknit22

My kid was invited to guest play with the 02’s a few years ago during Surf Cup.  Awesome group of kids, coaches and parents.  A few years ago it wasn’t 02’s, I think U12? I don’t know, either way, it was awesome.


----------



## zags77

So what was the consensus for PHX fall showcase this past weekend?  Good college coach turnout?  Good competition?  Curious to hear everyone's thoughts...


----------



## Mystery Train

zags77 said:


> So what was the consensus for PHX fall showcase this past weekend?  Good college coach turnout?  Good competition?  Curious to hear everyone's thoughts...


Yes to both from my perspective.  Decent turnout.  I counted around 60 coaches over three games, and the schools were high quality programs mostly D1.  There were quite a few schools that showed up who were not on the pre-published list.  Even some who were playing in the NCAA tournament this weekend managed to make games and I didn't expect that.  I'd love to hear from some of the parents of olders who've been in ECNL for a while to get comparisons to how it was pre-DA.  Any noticeable decline in quality of play or in coaches attending?


----------



## shales1002

zags77 said:


> So what was the consensus for PHX fall showcase this past weekend?  Good college coach turnout?  Good competition?  Curious to hear everyone's thoughts...


Great college coach turnout. For the U15s we handed out a little over 100 brochures. A lot of the colleges there were NOT on the list. Some of the girls mentioned that they wanted to email someone and they didn’t because they weren’t on the ECNL list. Lesson learned. All D1 colleges at our games as well. Great competition, even the officiating was good. The weather was perfect all 3 days. This November event exceeded my expectations as I thought some programs in College Cup wouldn’t be there. They all showed up on Saturday. Can’t wait to see what April showcase brings.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> Great college coach turnout. For the U15s we handed out a little over 100 brochures. A lot of the colleges there were NOT on the list. Some of the girls mentioned that they wanted to email someone and they didn’t because they weren’t on the ECNL list. Lesson learned. All D1 colleges at our games as well. Great competition, even the officiating was good. The weather was perfect all 3 days. This November event exceeded my expectations as I thought some programs in College Cup wouldn’t be there. They all showed up on Saturday. Can’t wait to see what April showcase brings.


That's great.  It's always good to hear about a successful event.


----------



## Dubs

zags77 said:


> So what was the consensus for PHX fall showcase this past weekend?  Good college coach turnout?  Good competition?  Curious to hear everyone's thoughts...


We had between 30-40 coaches on Friday ad Saturday.  About half that on Sunday which is normal.  Many of the same coaches were at each game.  Weather was perfect and that facility there is top notch.  Comp was pretty good (I have an 03).  All in all it was a very successful showcase IMO.


----------



## Just A Dad

zags77 said:


> So what was the consensus for PHX fall showcase this past weekend?  Good college coach turnout?  Good competition?  Curious to hear everyone's thoughts...


I was surprised how many coaches showed up for the older age group U18/19. Arizona definitely showed off this weekend with the weather


----------



## Desert Hound

Just A Dad said:


> I was surprised how many coaches showed up for the older age group U18/19. Arizona definitely showed off this weekend with the weather


Unless for some reason we get unlucky, this time of year is great weather in AZ. The same holds true during the ECNL Spring showcase out here as well. And typically Reach 11 has their fields in great shape. No fee for parking either which is always nice.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper

U17 had great games and competition.  It was very encouraging to see referree assessors attending the games - they were watching and assessing the refs.  Without exception, the best refs are at the ECNL AZ events.  We also had no issues with any players or parents (I guess everyone was on their best behavior).  We also had the highest turnout  of college coaches (mostly D1) on Friday and Saturday with the fewest on Sunday.  Perhaps that was due to the 9am start time.  As others said, the list of attending coaches is not a good indicator of who will actually show up at the games.  We encourage our players to email all schools they have an interest in, not just ones that are on the list.  The social media at this event was also the best so far.  

What does everyone think of the new catch phrase "#noceiling"?  We have mixed reviews - 50% like it, 50% don't.  I personally 'get it' and like it, but some think it is kinda 'meh'.

It will be interesting to see how the April showcase turns out since the teams have already been seeded.  We had very good competition.  Kudos to the teams we played - all the players were respectful and not nasty (unlike league play ).


----------



## SocalPapa

Sorry if this is a dumb/old question but I've been out of the loop.  What the hell happened to Baker's U17's?  They started out winning games 10-0 and 14-0 but have won only 1 out of their last 10 games.


----------



## Soccer43

They are playing up in the U18/19 and U18 composite divisions


----------



## timbuck

Players are playing up?  But the team collectively is still playing in the u17 bracket.  But sounds like some star players are moving around to other teams.  Good for them to recognize that is needed to help those players stay sharp.


----------



## MarkM

timbuck said:


> Players are playing up?  But the team collectively is still playing in the u17 bracket.  But sounds like some star players are moving around to other teams.  Good for them to recognize that is needed to help those players stay sharp.


It looks like the composite team has most of the girls rostered from last year's u-16 roster, not just some star players.  I believe some of those girls also guest on DA teams.


----------



## Soccer43

None of the players on the current U17 team were on the old Bakers team from the past years - all different girls.  The '01 and the '02 players from the Baker's teams are all on the older teams


----------



## oh canada

What was the college coach/scout turnout like for the April Showcase in PHX?  Any noticeable differences vs. the last one in PHX?  Can anyone comment on comparisons between PHX Showcases and the others in the east -- south carolina, Florida, etc.?


----------



## Soccer43

college coach turnout was excellent - seemed even better than last year, both in quantity and quality


----------



## Mystery Train

oh canada said:


> What was the college coach/scout turnout like for the April Showcase in PHX?  Any noticeable differences vs. the last one in PHX?  Can anyone comment on comparisons between PHX Showcases and the others in the east -- south carolina, Florida, etc.?


Very good.  30 to 50 coaches on the sidelines for u16 and u17 games the first two days.  Lighter on the third day as usual.  Quality of schools represented also high.  For the games I saw, slightly better than the fall turnout.


----------



## shales1002

oh canada said:


> What was the college coach/scout turnout like for the April Showcase in PHX?  Any noticeable differences vs. the last one in PHX?  Can anyone comment on comparisons between PHX Showcases and the others in the east -- south carolina, Florida, etc.?


The college turnout was EXCELLENT! Once again many schools not listed where in fact there. At 830


oh canada said:


> What was the college coach/scout turnout like for the April Showcase in PHX?  Any noticeable differences vs. the last one in PHX?  Can anyone comment on comparisons between PHX Showcases and the others in the east -- south carolina, Florida, etc.?


Turnout was EXCELLENT! We had all early morning games. The weather was perfect at that time. A lot of head coaches. Sunday we still had coaches as we had the early morning game. We averaged around 60 coaches each game. I was not expecting that since the games were early. Also, once again the published list of colleges was not accurate by any means. Great showcase once again!


----------



## Mystery Train

With the 18-19 regular season in the books, I'm curious to know the parent feedback on the ECNL experience.  If you're new to the league, how did it compare to your expectations?  If you've been around a while, how has it changed better/worse?  Shout out to LAFC Slammers for finishing in the top 3 of every age group.  Every league has some disparity between the strongest teams/clubs and the weakest, but it seems to me that there was a decent competitive balance club-wise below the top level.  Seven different clubs qualified at least one team in Champions or wildcard for Champions if you look at all age groups.


----------



## Escueleto1

Mystery Train said:


> With the 18-19 regular season in the books, I'm curious to know the parent feedback on the ECNL experience.  If you're new to the league, how did it compare to your expectations?  If you've been around a while, how has it changed better/worse?  Shout out to LAFC Slammers for finishing in the top 3 of every age group.  Every league has some disparity between the strongest teams/clubs and the weakest, but it seems to me that there was a decent competitive balance club-wise below the top level.  Seven different clubs qualified at least one team in Champions or wildcard for Champions if you look at all age groups.


My daughter just aged out on Sunday. She will play soccer in College. I can tell you this if your not at an ECNL club get there. We have played ECNL the last 2 seasons we should of started at 14 and yes we travel to the OC from the 909. There is not a better platform anywhere. I would tell you go to the OC where there are more quality coaches you will not find better coaching anywhere. If your daughter is a keeper try and get a hold of Jay (sorry I don’t have his last name) he is the goal keeper coach at Mater Dei and I believe Strikers ECNL. Quality and kids love him. ECNL is all about getting your kids to college the showcases are top notch coaches galore. You will never play a team from your conference at a showcase. As far as the Soccer goes 2nd to none pace is fast and physical the style is almost always possession oriented. Think EPL physicality/speed with LaLiga possession. One last thing enjoy your time with your kids hug em after the game don’t ride them let them enjoy the game cherish these moment because it goes by too fast and then they are gone off to college. I couldn’t wait for this year to end now I wish I could start off all over again from the start it’s that enjoyable. I have 2 more months before she leaves and I tell you this I will spend as much time as I can with her because I will truly miss her.. I hope all of you guys are able to experience what I did it was a blast and I wouldn’t trade it for nothing. Please watch out for your kids do what’s best for them the Club will survive and can be wrong often because they have many players to choose from you can’t be wrong because you only represent her. Every Dad whose daughter is leaving out of the SoCal area to play is having the same feelings we r proud of our kids but will miss the hell of them.. In honor of my pal I will sign off this way ... Yours in Soccer


----------



## Soccer43

We've been a part of every league and competitive platform at this point and very much in support of ECNL.  They have maintained quality competition and top players are actively involved with ECNL.  The DA fans will want to argue this but it is true from personal experience.  I don't have a problem with the DA if that's what you want for your DD but to us it was not what it proposed to be and quickly lost interest in it.  The ECNL is a better platform for getting into college (it has everything to do with the club coaches and their relationships with the college coaches).  I saw no decrease in quantity or quality of college coaches at the showcases and there was plenty of quality competition for elite players


----------

